#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Тантра?

## Legba

Всем привет!
Я уже задавал этот вопрос лично Топперу, спасибо ему за ответ.
Возможно, есть и еще информация....
Как традиция Тхеравады относится к буддийской тантре (и тантре вообще  :Smilie: ).
Буддийская тантра считается неаутентичным учением, типа "Будда ничему такому не учил"?
Или это аутентичное учение, просто "мы другими делами занимаемся"  :Smilie: ?
Вот...

----------


## Топпер

Кхм....кхм....
Тема потенциально весьма острая.
Если начнутся конфликты, вынужден буду её закрыть.

----------


## PampKin Head

Вполне нормальная... Тоже хотелось узнать точку зрения и аргументы. (Чтобы принять к сведению)

----------


## Ануруддха

Не рассматривается, примерно как бесполезные вопросы.

----------


## Legba

> Не рассматривается, примерно как бесполезные вопросы.


Под "бесполезными вопросами" имеются ввиду те, на которые не отвечал Будда? И в чем щекотливость темы? Для индокитайского региона тантра - не какая-то экзотика, а культурная реальность.... Извините, возможно я не в курсе каких-то моментов.

----------


## Константин_К.

> Для индокитайского региона тантра - не какая-то экзотика, а культурная реальность....


Да. Слышал, что на севере Бирмы есть тантрийские монастыри. И вообще там какие-то гибриды тантры и сутры  :Smilie: 
Но в правильных тхеравадинских монастырях - чистая Сутра. Никакой Тантры.
А вообще тема интересная. До средневековья была, наверное, такая религиозная эклектика - много разных учений, их различные смешения. А потом тхеравада стала так сказать государственной религией в Бирме и Таиланде. Хотя, например, поклонение тем же духам, натам остается же до сих пор повсеместно...
Интересно, есть ли в палийских суттах хоть что-то близкое тантре?

----------


## Топпер

> И в чем щекотливость темы? Для индокитайского региона тантра - не какая-то экзотика, а культурная реальность.... Извините, возможно я не в курсе каких-то моментов.


Щекотливость не для Индокитая, а для форума  :Smilie: 
Обычно после таких вопросов начинается выяснение, что же, в действительности, говорил Готама Будда, а что не говорил. И чья школа правильнее.

----------


## Борис

Есть еще традиция Йоговачара

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=1739

----------


## Legba

> Обычно после таких вопросов начинается выяснение, что же, в действительности, говорил Готама Будда, а что не говорил. И чья школа правильнее.


На мой взгляд, правильнее та школа, ученики которой не выясняют, чья школа правильней  :Big Grin:  Что касается "говорил- не говорил".... С точки зрения традиции - что принято считать, то и говорил. С точки зрения науки (каковая тоже - небесспорна) - аутентичность неписьменной традиции (каковой буддизм являлся довольно продолжительное время) дело вообще бездоказательное. Меня, честно говоря, интересует культурный аспект, не более того.

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Как традиция Тхеравады относится к буддийской тантре


Я думаю, можно использовать такую аналогию: а как русское православие относится к греческому православию? Обычно никак, но отдельные попытки внедрения некоторых элементов греческого православия в России встречаются в штыки.

----------


## Legba

> Я думаю, можно использовать такую аналогию: а как русское православие относится к греческому православию?


Ну видите ли... Одно дело - отношение "в семье не без урода"  :Smilie: 
И совсем другое, когда урод даже не из семьи. Извините за формулировку.

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Ну видите ли... Одно дело - отношение "в семье не без урода" 
> И совсем другое, когда урод даже не из семьи.


Тогда, наверно, я неправильно понял, что вы имеете в виду под словом "тантра"? Я по ошибке подумал, что вы имеете в виду тибетский буддизм.

----------


## Alert

Если отбросить мифологию, то тхеравадину возможно вполне нормально относиться к буддийской тантре. В ней нет ничего нового, чего не было бы в тхераваде. Просто свои акценты, на некоторые идеи и методы. После Будды ничего принципиально нового не было придумано. Некоторые идеи были забыты, некоторые открыты заново и акцентированы. Забытые идеи еще ждут своего часа, так что еще появятся новые буддийские учения, их "открывающие".  :Smilie:

----------


## Asanga

> Некторые идеи были забыты, некторые открыты заново и акцентированы. Забытые идеи еще ждут своего часа, так что еще появятся новые буддийские учения, их "открывающие".


Возможно, поскольку тантра по большому счету - это мифо-поэтический эпос. И именно по этому он имеет гораздо больше шансов для развития в сторонней культуре. :-)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Как традиция Тхеравады относится к буддийской тантре (и тантре вообще ).
> Буддийская тантра считается неаутентичным учением, типа "Будда ничему такому не учил"?


Будда тантре не учил.

----------


## Alert

//Будда тантре не учил.//

На первый взгляд да. Но есть много методов, которым Будда учил. И на некоторых этих методах основана буддийская тантра. Плюс конечно этно-культурная и мифологическая составляющие. И даже политическая.  :Smilie:  И конечно методы были развиты, переработаны, и где-то даже догматизированы.  :Smilie:  Разве в тхераваде происходит не тоже самое, в меньших масштабах?

----------


## Ассаджи

> //Будда тантре не учил.//
> 
> На первый взгляд да. Но есть много методов, которым Будда учил. И на некоторых этих методах основана буддийская тантра.


На мой взгляд, буддийская тантра - это тантра
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%...82%D1%80%D0%B0
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tantra
с добавлением буддийских элементов.




> Разве в тхераваде происходит не тоже самое, в меньших масштабах?


В Тхераваде есть первоисточники, с которыми можно сверяться.

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста, а чему учил Будда, когда пребывал в сферах Богов после Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи, нисхождение из которых празднуется ежегодно?

Пали Канон - это то, что запомнили люди, бывшие рядом с Буддой. Означает ли это, что Будда не давал Учений никому, кроме людей? (к вопросу и о Махаяне).

ЗЫ. Эдак можно сказать, что Дхарма Будд - это реформированный индуизм + випассана.

----------


## Alex

А меня вот лично *вообще* не волнует, учил Будда Шакьямуни тантре или нет (хотя мнение на эту тему у меня есть). Меня волнует - можно ли с помощью тантрических методов обрести нирвану и эффективны ли эти методы в моей личной ситуации.
Мой интерес - обрести плод, а не стать "правильным" или "аутентичным" буддистом (уши бхава-танхи видны невооруженным глазом  :Smilie:  ).
Прошу прощения, что отвечаю немного не по теме.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Кста, а чему учил Будда, когда пребывал в сферах Богов после Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи, нисхождение из которых празднуется ежегодно?


Согласно комментариям, во время седьмой вассы (сезона дождей) Будда три месяца преподавал Абхидхамму своей матери, а также многим божествам.

Наиболее ранняя часть Абхидхаммы - Вибханга. Когда-то в Абхидхамму входила и Патисамбхидамагга, авторство которой приписывается Сарипутте.




> Пали Канон - это то, что запомнили люди, бывшие рядом с Буддой. Означает ли это, что Будда не давал Учений никому, кроме людей? (к вопросу и о Махаяне).


Нет. В Палийском каноне есть и сутты, преподанные божествам.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a.../wheel414.html

Для решения вопросов достоверности учений Будда завещал в Махапариниббана сутте "Четыре великих отношения"
http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn16.htm#_Toc42753358

----------


## PampKin Head

> Для решения вопросов достоверности учений Будда завещал в Махапариниббана сутте "Четыре великих отношения"
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn16.htm#_Toc42753358


Итого: применив четыре великих отношения, какой вывод сделает тхеравадин о Дхарме, которую практиковали тибетцы?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Итого: применив четыре великих отношения, какой вывод сделает тхеравадин о Дхарме, которую практиковали тибетцы?


Тут надо делать вывод в отношении конкретных практик, не делая огульных обобщений.
Например, взять практику Туммо, или какую-то другую, и сравнить с Дхаммой.
Каждый делает свои выводы. Я свои сделал.

На мой взгляд, в тибетском буддизме некоторые элементы соответствуют Дхамме, а некоторые нет.
Такую же фразу можно сказать и в отношении буддизма в Юго-Восточной Азии.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тут надо делать вывод в отношении конкретных практик, не делая огульных обобщений.
> Например, взять практику Туммо, или какую-то другую, и сравнить с Дхаммой.
> Каждый делает свои выводы. Я свои сделал.
> 
> На мой взгляд, в тибетском буддизме некоторые элементы соответствуют Дхамме, а некоторые нет.
> Такую же фразу можно сказать и в отношении буддизма в Юго-Восточной Азии.


Хм... А что же тогда реализовал Марпа и Миларепа? И на что тогда опираются их ученики?

----------


## Fat

Слышал от тхеравадинской монахини, сестры Титамеды, об учителе тайской лесной традиции, Аччане Ли, который обучал необычным для тхеравады йогическим методам, в частности, использованию в медитационной практике каналов и пран...

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Хм... А что же тогда реализовал Марпа и Миларепа? И на что тогда опираются их ученики?


А что такое реализация? Какой-то небуддийский термин... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что такое реализация? Какой-то небуддийский термин...


Ок... Чего достигли, что обрели, куда пришли, что проявили, от чего избавились?

----------


## Legba

И после этого - какие-то претензии к туммо?!  :Big Grin:  

Ой! Тут чего-то много было - а потом исчезло.... Это была закрытая инфа? Ничего не понимаю....

----------


## Константин_К.

:Smilie: 
Это были секретные инструкции мгновенного тантрийского просветления в тхераваде  :Wink: 

http://dhamma.ru/in/keeping.zip
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/thai/lee/inmind.html

- может и не совсем по суттам, но и не тантра

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это были секретные инструкции мгновенного тантрийского просветления в тхераваде 
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/in/keeping.zip
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/thai/lee/inmind.html
> 
> - может и не совсем по суттам, но и не тантра


А четыре великие отношения к этому применимы?
http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn16.htm#_Toc42753358

----------


## Константин_К.

я не применял

----------


## Ассаджи

> А четыре великие отношения к этому применимы?
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn16.htm#_Toc42753358


Я не вижу в этой работе Ачаана Ли Дхаммадхаро чего-то противоречащего суттам. Наоборот, есть глубокие соответствия.

----------


## Константин_К.

Интересно, а найдут ли тантристы в ней что-то близкое тантре?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не вижу в этой работе Ачаана Ли Дхаммадхаро чего-то противоречащего суттам. Наоборот, есть глубокие соответствия.


А в Тантрах есть что-то, глубоко противоречащее суттам, с вашей точки зрения?

----------


## Ассаджи

> А в Тантрах есть что-то, глубоко противоречащее суттам, с вашей точки зрения?


Есть. Но здесь и сейчас я не собираюсь об этом распространяться.

Уже были темы:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=2306
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=2223
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=3428

----------


## До

Не совсем в тему, но вот интересная цитата. Сюан-цан во время своего путешествия встречал и Махаяна-тхера[ваду].



> Similar references run throughout the travel accounts of Chinese Buddhist pilgrims. Hsuan-tsang, moreover, draws attention to the existence of "Mahayana-sthavira" (兼大小乘學), whose members studied Mahayana while belonging to the Sthavira school.<79> I-tsing also notes that in many regions monks of the Sectarian schools and of the Mahayana tradition still lived together within the same monastery. Although together, their differences are described as "[t]hose who worship the Bodhisattvas and read the Mahayana Sutras are called the Mahayanists (the Great), while those who do not perform these are called the Hinayanists (the Small)."<80> 
> _________
> <79>. e.g., Samuel Beal (tr.), _Si-yu-ki: Buddhist Records of the Western World_, vol. II, 1884, p. 133; Thomas Watters, _On Yuan Chwang's Travels in India_, vol. II, 1904-05, p. 138. For a general discussion of "Mahayana-sthavira" see Kyogo Sasaki, "_A Study of Mahayana-sthavira_," 1964 (in Japanese). For a convenient summary of Hsuan-tsang"s census figures of Buddhist yanas/schools see fitienne Lamotte, History of Indian Buddhism, 1988, pp. 539-544. 
> <80>. J. Takakusu (tr.), _A Record of the Buddhist Religion as Practised in India and the Malay Archipelago_, 1896, pp. 14-15. See also I-ching, _Chinese Monks in India_, 1986; David L. Snellgrove, "Multiple Features of the Buddhist Heritage," 1989, pp. 8-9. For a handy outline of the spread of and relationships between Buddhist yanas/schools as found in the travelogs of Fa-hsien, Hsiian-tsang and I-tsing, see Akira Hirakawa, A Study of Early Mahayana Buddhism, vol. II, 1990, pp. 357-380 (in Japanese).

----------


## Шаман

> Тогда Благословенный сказал: "Таким образом, о монахи, может говорить монах: "Из уст самого Благословенного я слышал, от него самого я выучил. Такова Дхамма, такова Виная, вот Учение Учителя". Слыша такое слово, сказанное монахом, никогда, о монахи, не восхваляйте сказавшего так, но и никогда не встречайте его слова хулой или порицанием. Без хвалы, без порицания, но внимательно пусть будет изучено каждое слово и каждый слог, -- и тогда возьмите писание и сличите сказанное с Суттами и сверьте с правилами Винаи. И если те слова не согласны с Суттами, если не совпадают они с правилами Винаи, вы примите такое решение: "Верно, -- это не слово Благословенного и ошибочно понято оно тем монахом". И тогда, монахи, вы отбросьте то слово. Если же, монахи, оно согласно с Суттами, и совпадает с правилами Винаи, вы примите такое решение: "Верно, -- это слово Благословенного и истинно оно понято тем монахом". Таким образом, монахи, придерживайтесь первого великого отношения.


 Вот эта самая цитата сама может ли быть отнесена к словам благословенного? Ибо известно, что сутты были записаны не совсем при жизни Благословенного. Следовательно, не было и не могло существовать кананизированного самим Благословенным текста, с которым нужно было сверять чьи-либо слова.
Странной мне кажется эта цитата.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ондрий

Тантра целиком и полностью базируется на абдхидхарме. Видеть "несоотвествие"  (потому,  что в хинаяне этого не излагают) зашифрованного символизма "ранним" канонам, еще не означает его противоречивость Дхарме. 

Вопрос этот крайне простой. В хинаяне не учат тантрическому символизму и практикам, а в тантре учат обоим разделам, поэтому тантрический практик *не видит различий, ибо это одно и тоже, "но иначе сказано"*, в отличие от.... Вопрос подачи материала, в зависимости от качеств учеников.

Причем, заметье - 4 великих отношения говорят о *соответствии* - оно для тантрика есть, но только для шравака оно отсутсвует.

В итоге, вопрос этот не разрешим. Чтобы было согласие по этому вопросу - шравака должен вступить в колесницу Мантры. Т.е. вступить в общее понятийное поле. Иначе не имеется никакой возможности шраваку узнать - "это Дхарма Будды или нет?".

------
К примеру - я не понимаю испанскую речь. Чтобы узнать, что мне сказал испанец - я ДОЛЖЕН выучить испанский. Иных шансов нет. Переводчика нанять нельзя - самаи однако.

----------


## Ондрий

> Следовательно, не было и не могло существовать кананизированного самим Благословенным текста, с которым нужно было сверять чьи-либо слова.


Будда доверил этот вопрос Ананде. Наверно были основания.

----------


## Топпер

*2 shubhar*
Пожалуйста, не употреьляйте здесь термин "хинаяна". Мы говоим о Тхераваде.



> В итоге, вопрос этот не разрешим. Чтобы было согласие по этому вопросу - шравака должен вступить в колесницу Мантры. Т.е. вступить в общее понятийное поле. Иначе не имеется никакой возможности шраваку узнать - "это Дхарма Будды или нет?".


Те же абсолютно аргументы приводят христиане: "пока в тебе нет веры в Христа, - понять христианство ты не сможешь". Но это аргумент, как раз из области веры.

----------


## Ондрий

> *2 shubhar*
> Пожалуйста, не употреьляйте здесь термин "хинаяна". Мы говоим о Тхераваде.


Почему? Тхеравада не относиться к хинаяне(/шравакаяне)? Просвятите.




> Те же абсолютно аргументы приводят христиане: "пока в тебе нет веры в Христа, - понять христианство ты не сможешь". Но это аргумент, как раз из области веры.


Неверно поняли тезис. 

Если бы я верил в тантру - это был бы вопрос веры. Я описал разницу в терминологии и ее расшифровки, которые абсолютно прямо отсылают к абхидхарме.

Т.е. тантра *не описывается и не осмысляется* иначе, чем в понятиях абхидхармы.

Проблема чисто техническая - иная терминология. Смысл - тот же.

Пример:

Не можете же вы утверждать, что английское слово "fire" и русское "огонь" имеют разную смысловую нагрузку, на основании того, что имеют различное графическое представление.

---
Опровергните мой 1й пример с испанским. И покажите, как в этом примере с испанским фигурирует вопрос веры.

З.Ы. я как раз защищаю тезис, что тантра не имеет отличий от смысла заложенного в Сутрах. Это я все тем тантрикам, кто разделяет эти вещи.

----------


## Топпер

> Почему? Тхеравада не относиться к хинаяне(/шравакаяне)? Просвятите.


Начнём с того, что слово "хинаяна" носит оскорбительный смысл. 
Вот, есть неплохая статья о самой "хинаяне"
http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/myth.htm
Во-вторых, к шравакам, в таком случае, относятся все школы Буддизма. Ибо, Будда - это тот, кто достиг Просветления самостоятельно. А даже в случае аннутара-йога тантр, где счиатается, что достижение состояния Будды возможно в течение одной жизни, таковое достижение происходит не самостоятельно, а только после слушания учения от учителя.



> Если бы я верил в тантру - это был бы вопрос веры. Я описал разницу в терминологии и ее расшифровки, которые абсолютно прямо отсылают к абхидхарме.


Проиллюстрировать можете?
Примером из однозначного соответстия тантры и абхидхаммы.



> Опровергните мой 1й пример с испанским. И покажите, как в этом примере с испанским фигурирует вопрос веры.


Могу: испанец может выучить вашу речь, и изложить всё человеческим языком.
Если важен смысл, а не форма, тогда нам нет необходимости привязываться именно к испанскому языку. 
Если "тантра" - это просто язык, то, давайте переведём его на язык понятный другим школам и не будем париться.
Если же это невозможно, тогда встаёт вопрос о том, что дело не просто в символизме.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Те же абсолютно аргументы приводят христиане: "пока в тебе нет веры в Христа, - понять христианство ты не сможешь". Но это аргумент, как раз из области веры.


В Тантре вера и доверие к учителю чрезвычайн важны.  :Smilie: 
Иначе, в общем-то, и быть не может, ибо её суть - объединение с умом учителя.
Если нет веры и доверия, то о каком объединении может идти речь?
Та что, ИМХО, это аргумент (для тантрика  :Smilie: ). Но это тантрические методы...

----------


## Legba

2 shubhar:
При всем уважении.
1. Термин "хинаяна" может быть и не оскорбительный. Но это явный антоним "Махаяны". Скажем так, до появления геометрии Лобачевского или Фуллера не было "евклидовой" геометрии. Была просто "геометрия" и все. Соответственно, веке этак в 12 называть геометрию "евклидовой" было бы некорректно.
2. Калачакра тантра в некоторых пунктах (строение космоса, к примеру)противоречит Абхидхарме. Так что утверждение не совсем обоснованное.

2все:
Друзья! Выяснять, чей буддизм самый "буддовый" - чистый беспонт. Как верно было замечено тут есть и проблема терминологии, и проблема культурного контекста. Я задавал свой вопрос именно с целью выяснения культурной ситуации, а не чтобы узнать, кто круче. И ожидал услышать ответы вроде: "В Тайланде тантру практикуют только индуисты" или что-то в этом духе. Давайте не будем ссориться. А "принижать хинаяну" - вообще коренное падение, если кто запамятовал  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Начнём с того, что слово "хинаяна" носит оскорбительный смысл.
> Вот, есть неплохая статья о самой "хинаяне"
> http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/myth.htm


Ни разу не оскорбительно, ибо в нашей школе Махаяны данный термин является исключительно классификационным. Я полагаю, вам известно (я уверен - вы это или слышали, или сами читали), что в Махаяне считается недопустимым небрежительно относиться к Сутрам. Это считается падением "отказа от Дхармы".



> Во-вторых, к шравакам, в таком случае, относятся все школы Буддизма.


С точки зрения Махаяны, есть 3 категории - шраваки, пратьекабудды, бодхисаттвы. Такова терминология Махаяны. В этом нет ничего оскорбительного. Я вас не понимаю, извините.




> Проиллюстрировать можете? Примером из однозначного соответстия тантры и абхидхаммы.


Вы понимаете, на что меня толкаете?  :Big Grin: . Намек - все что вы видите на изображениях божеств - на самом деле, это "дхарма-нирдеша". Т.е. тут простое соответствие: _объект/символ -> тремин/смысл_. Я не смогу вам более помочь, т.к. есть определенные правила. Я их не могу нарушать.




> Могу: испанец может выучить вашу речь, и изложить всё человеческим языком.


Т.е. испанский - не человеческий язык?  :Wink: . Кстати оно все и излагается "на человеческом языке" - это называется устные коментарии к садхане, где каждый элемент, его суть и символизм объясняется. Объясняется почему именно так, а не иначе и какой смысл стоит за неким символом. И так по каждой строчке текста. Сам текст тантры приямого смысла не несет - это сделано намеренно.




> Если же это невозможно, тогда встаёт вопрос о том, что дело не просто в символизме.


Конечно. Путь тантры - есть воззрение сутры (чтобы там себе не выдумывали доморощенные иогины) и особый метод. Именно из-за методов, которые считаются очень опасными, и не разглашется Мантраяна.

Вопрос этот не решаем. Однако аргумены по поводу "не говоил", потому что не записано - можно приложить и к дзену, т.к. у них не полный махаянский набор. Т.о. по вашей логике можно сказать - палийский канон избытычен, т.к. в "нашем" дзенском каноне нету того, что есть у вас.  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> 2 shubhar:
> При всем уважении.
> 1. Термин "хинаяна" может быть и не оскорбительный. Но это явный антоним "Махаяны".


Почему антоним? Хинаяна не противопоставляется Махаяне вообще то.  Это просто классификация колесниц. Есть махаянский термин - я его применил, и не понимаю почему должен стесняться терминологии, которая почему то кажется кому то оскорбительной не имея на то оснований. В чем оскорбляет? В прямом переводе части слова "хина-"? Тогда это остылает к аффекту "гордость"  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  - вопрос не ко мне  :Smilie: 

Не противопоставлял - а наоборот утверждаю что "хинаяна - есть часть махаяны и отличается только по введенным дополнительным методам" (С) Цонкапа

----------


## PampKin Head

Из пункта А в направление пункта В есть две дороги: одна широкая, а вторая узкая.

----------


## Аминадав

Попробую подсумировать.

Позиция тхеравадинов примерно такова:
_В махаяне и ваджраяне кроме того, чему учил Будда, есть еще много чего. То, чему учил Будда, - в более-менее чистом виде сохранено в Тхераваде. Но не стоит путать ее с "буддизмом ЮВА"._

Позиция ваджраянцев примерно такова:
_Нет противоречий между ваджраяной, махаяной и тхеравадой. Это просто разные методы; составные части одного и того же._

----------


## До

> Попробую подсумировать. Позиция тхеравадинов примерно такова: _В махаяне и ваджраяне кроме того, чему учил Будда, есть еще много чего. То, чему учил Будда, - в более-менее чистом виде сохранено в Тхераваде. Но не стоит путать ее с "буддизмом ЮВА"._


По-моему не так. А вот как:

1. Главное различие между Тхеравадой и махаянскими школами в том, что одни признают больше сутр, а другие меньше. Как так получилось можно понять прочитав к примеру "четыре отношения" и историю сохранения канона в Тхераваде. В древности было много школ с разным отношением к сутрам и к абхидхарме, например была даже такая буддийская школа которая вобще не признавала сутры, а только абхидхарму. Вобщем главное отличие в том, что в Тхераваде так или иначе исторически сложился свой канон, а вот махаянский раздел туда не попал. Махаяна же признаёт весь канон. Я считаю, что если взглянуть на древние школы, то их формирующий фактор состоит именно в том, что они по разному расставляя акценты признавали разные источники и предписания.

2. Тхеравада не единая школа (т.е. не секта в буддийско-сектарном смысле), каждому тхреравадину разрешено иметь своё мнение. Поэтому есть тхеравадины изучающие Махаяну и даже отстаивающие их единство, как например столетний Валпола Рахула. Есть тхеравадины которые отвергают абхидхарму. Есть тхеравадины которые имеют какие-то махаянские воззрения и т.д. Есть тхеравадины которые что-то толкуют так, а есть которые иначе. Поэтому не верно считать Тхераваду единой идеологией, или пытаться противопоставлять историческое образование идеологии, или идеологически противопоставлять одно образование  другому. То сформировалось там, а это здесь, у того те причины, у этого эти причины. Поэтому тхеравадин скорей всего не ответит за всю Тхераваду, но скажет только своё мнение.




> Позиция ваджраянцев примерно такова: _Нет противоречий между ваджраяной, махаяной и тхеравадой. Это просто разные методы; составные части одного и того же._


3. У ваджраянцев есть две позиции, одна для публики другая для своих. Для публики - всё это части одного и того же. Для себя - наша школа для способных и ведет к просветлению в этой жизни, а остальные видимо не очень.

4. При этом не стоит смешивать махаяну и ваджраяну. Махаяна, это одно из древнейших направлений и в своем основании имеет трипитаку, слово Будды, просто которое не попало в тхеравадинский канон. А ваджраяна, это трансформация другого учения (тантризма, бона) в буддизм. Конечно-же гениальная, и конечно-же в итоге получился буддизм. 

ps. 5. Еще интересно, считается, что праотцами ваджраяны были махасиддхи, но если почитать их жизнеописания, то махасиддхи почему-то давали друг другу обычные махаянские шесть парамит (т.е. аналог восьмеричного пути), а не калачакра тантру. (Поэтому я предполагаю, что они возможно и небыли ваджраянцами, а были махаянцами, которые попали в ваджраянские святые по тому признаку, что они творили чудеса.) На счет возникновения Ваджраяны у меня такая _гипотеза_ --  была буддийская традиция или тенденция имеющая с одной стороны акцент на методах, с другой снятие запрета на использование сиддхи. Возникла тенденция, что, на благо существ, нужно взять и свободно использовать как можно больше методов (чужих не важно каких школ). Поэтому собственный признак ваджраяны не тантризм, а _захват чужих методов и конвертация их в буддизм_. Как сказал один из махасиддов - 'если бы я не умел делать чудеса, какую пользу я бы тогда смог принести?' Позже эта тенденция была заблокирована развитием монашества в этих направлениях, так как есть явный запрет монахам на использование чудес. Поэтому те чудеса, которые успели пролезть за смутное время и остались в традиции. А тенденция к захвату и адаптации (исправлению) методов иссякла. Поэтому совет буддийским тантристам среди обилия методов не забывать то, ради чего собственно всё это затевалось - Дхарму Будды.

----------


## PampKin Head

Про неадекватность чудес Пути говорил Шакьямуни, хотя Сам попользовал их (пример с обращением Шакьев на базе демонстрации чудес из пророчества).

----------


## Ануруддха

До1, махаянские сутры в принципе не могли попасть в канон. Трипитака была зафиксирована в I в. до н. э. (что не означает что до этого момента ее пересказывали кто как мог), тогда как махаянские сутры к этому времени только начали формироваться. 

"_Появление махаянских сутр является одним из самых загадочных моментов в истории буддизма. Мы не имеем ни малейшего представления ни об их авторах, ни о точном времени их появления. По существу, датировка махаянских сутр ограничена некоторыми знаниями относительно возможного верхнего предела их появления. Он определяется по точно известным нам датам перевода того или иного текста на китайский язык. Исходя прежде всего из этих дат, мы можем предположить, что сутры Махаяны в основном создавались между I в. до н. э. и VI в. н. э., причем наиболее интенсивным периодом их появления были II — IV вв. Интересно, что в самих текстах иногда содержится указание на возможное время появления первых махаянских канонических сочинений._
Торчинов Е.А."

----------


## PampKin Head

Странно, я полагал, что Сутры Махаяны были открыты вновь Нагарджуной. Он их получил от царя нагов, который (в свою очередь получил во время Будды Шакьямуни).

Или Нагарджуна лгал и все придумал?

----------


## Ануруддха

> Он их получил от царя нагов...


Вы действительно в это *верите*?

----------


## Аминадав

До1, я просто постарался коротко пересказать точки зрения, представленные в этой ветке форума. Вы, кстати, высказали еще одну.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы действительно в это *верите*?


Настолько же верю, насколько полагаю, что где то есть Австралия и там живут кенгуру.

А почему нет? Шакьямуни давал учение богам и нечеловеческим существам (это есть в Каноне). Существа могут хранить полученные учения и практиковать. Чем цепь Вася-Петя-...-я более предпочтительная, чем Вася-Нагараджа-Нагарджуна-Петя-...-я?

Аналогично: а почему мне стоит верить, что в палийском Каноне именно Слова Будды, а не микс его слов со словами пересказывавших сутты?

Аналогичные темы в дальневосточном Каноне с его вегетарианскими вставками.

----------


## Аминадав

Кстати, в исторической науке должны быть накоплены хорошие материалы по методам установления аутентичности источников.
Кто поделится линками?

----------


## Ондрий

> 4. При этом не стоит смешивать махаяну и ваджраяну. Махаяна, это одно из древнейших направлений и в своем основании имеет трипитаку, слово Будды, просто которое не попало в тхеравадинский канон. А ваджраяна, это трансформация другого учения (тантризма, бона) в буддизм.


вызывающе ложный домысел.

остальное - без комментариев.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Настолько же верю, насколько полагаю, что где то есть Австралия и там живут кенгуру.


При таком уровне исследования можно прийти к любому результату.



> А почему нет? Шакьямуни давал учение богам и нечеловеческим существам (это есть в Каноне).


Дайте тогда ссылку на сутру, где описывается момент встречи, передачи Дхармы от Будды Шакьямуни к нагам. Как наги в течение нескольких веков передавали  друг другу это знание. Почему они вдруг решили передать это знание Нагарджуне, и как царь нагов это сделал? Почему нет подобной передачи, к примеру, сейчас?

Передача знания от человека к человеку предпочтительнее поскольку не уводит нас в мифологию, и эту цепь можно прямым или косвенным образом проследить.




> Аналогично: а почему мне стоит верить, что в палийском Каноне именно Слова Будды, а не микс его слов со словами пересказывавших сутты?


Как известно знание в древней Индии передавалось изустно. Огромные объемы знаний запоминались и периодически сверялись. Была и особая технология запоминая информации. До того, как Трипитака была записана, прошло 3 буддийских собора, в том числе и с привлечением исторически достоверных фигур, опять же для того чтобы знание сверить и подтвердить.

Безусловно, были и какие-то отклонения и включения, но общая канва канона остается целостной и взаимосвязанной. Это подтверждают и исследователи, а также археологические раскопки.

_Однако без сомнения канон содержит множество высказываний, речей и высказываний Будды, как они запечатлелись в памяти учеников, в более или менее точной форме._
В. ГЕЙГЕР. ОЧЕРК ПАЛИЙСКОЙ ЛИТЕРАТУРЫ

----------


## Топпер

> Почему антоним? Хинаяна не противопоставляется Махаяне вообще то. Это просто классификация колесниц. Есть махаянский термин - я его применил, и не понимаю почему должен стесняться терминологии, которая почему то кажется кому то оскорбительной не имея на то оснований. В чем оскорбляет? В прямом переводе части слова "хина-"? Тогда это остылает к аффекту "гордость"    - вопрос не ко мне


*Вниманию всех участников дискуссии!
Тема открыта в разделе "Тхеравада" и посвящена обсуждению взглядов Тхеравады на Тантру.
Поэтому, в дальнейшем, все попытки назвать Тхераваду "хинаяной" буду пресекать (до бана включительно). И, тем более, буду пресекать попытки оправдать такой подход своей традицией.
Достаточно того, что для Тхеравады такое название оскорбительно.

Кто хочет пользоваться этим названием - в других разделах.*

Не думаю, что кому-либо будет приятно если его в начале, например, назовут козлом, а потом будут доказывать, что козёл - это просто такое животное (наряду  другими), и, что обижаться не надо.

----------


## Топпер

*2 Сергей Ракитин*



> В Тантре вера и доверие к учителю чрезвычайн важны. 
> Иначе, в общем-то, и быть не может, ибо её суть - объединение с умом учителя.


Вот и я о том же: в тантре вера - это очень важно. Так же, как в христианстве.

*2 shubhar*



> С точки зрения Махаяны, есть 3 категории - шраваки, пратьекабудды, бодхисаттвы. Такова терминология Махаяны. В этом нет ничего оскорбительного. Я вас не понимаю, извините.


Я в курсе. Сам был гелуг-па.
Эти же категории есть и в Тхераваде. Но, в настоящий момент, все практики - шраваки, ибо идут по уже проторенному пути. Как бы кому не хотелось.



> Вы понимаете, на что меня толкаете? . Намек - все что вы видите на изображениях божеств - на самом деле, это "дхарма-нирдеша". Т.е. тут простое соответствие: объект/символ -> тремин/смысл


Да я не про изображения. Я про суть. А суть такова, что не совсем понятно, откуда возникли тантрические методы (под ними я понимаю Просветление через экстаз), когда Будда таким путям не учил.



> т.к. есть определенные правила. Я их не могу нарушать.


Вот это, как раз и настораживает.



> Кстати оно все и излагается "на человеческом языке" - это называется устные коментарии к садхане, где каждый элемент, его суть и символизм объясняется. Объясняется почему именно так, а не иначе и какой смысл стоит за неким символом. И так по каждой строчке текста. Сам текст тантры приямого смысла не несет - это сделано намеренно


Я и сам не раз присутствовал на подобных объяснениях. Проблема в другом: сами эти методы и символизм, которые объясняют, откуда появились? Проблема, так сказать, в первоисточнике. Символизм - это дело десятое.



> Путь тантры - есть воззрение сутры (чтобы там себе не выдумывали доморощенные иогины) и особый метод.


Вот и непонятно, откуда следует, что это метод - тот, которому учил Готама Будда.



> Т.о. по вашей логике можно сказать - палийский канон избытычен, т.к. в "нашем" дзенском каноне нету того, что есть у вас


Нет. Так сказать нельзя. Т.к. Палийский Канон записан гораздо раньше, чем несохранившаяся до наших дней в полном объёме санскритская Трипитака. Не говоря уж о Ганджуре.

----------


## Ондрий

> Да я не про изображения. Я про суть. А суть такова, что не совсем понятно, откуда возникли тантрические методы (под ними я понимаю Просветление через экстаз), когда Будда таким путям не учил.


Если вы были в Гелугпа - почему вы думаете что только через экстаз? В любом случае - это медитативные практики (да - они особые), а не разница в воззрениях.




> Я и сам не раз присутствовал на подобных объяснениях. Проблема в другом: сами эти методы и символизм, которые объясняют, откуда появились? Проблема, так сказать, в первоисточнике. Символизм - это дело десятое.


Попробую объяснить.

Тантра как явление существовала и до появления Будды Шакьямуни в этом мире. Так же до его появления существовали как явления - шраманство. Равно как и проблематика мокши, дхьяны и прочего. Это идеи возникли еще с ранних Упанишад. Тот же язык понятий, таже важнейшая идея Сансары, кармы, методик и прочего. Почему вас не смущает дхьяна/сансара/карма которые как понятия существовали и без Будды, но смущает "тантра", которая тоже без будды была?

Конечно эти понятия были немного "переосмысленны", расширены, добавлены новые идеи и методики..  Равно как и тантра, которая также претерпела видоизменение как по форме (частично), так и по сути.

Потому и культурно-исторический "первоисточник" всего компендиума сотериологической проблематики надо искать не в Будде, а граздо ранее - с появлением Упанишад. Оригинальные Веды принесенные Ариями совершенно противоположны по замыслу и пути Упанишадам. Это (мокша) - продукт местных древнейших культур. 

Кстати.. известно, что найденные статуетки цивилизации махенждодаро, например - ну просто вылитые шраманы! Лысые, туника, правое плечо обнажено. Вот вам и основа для разделов Винаи об одеждах бхишку!  :Wink: 




> Вот и непонятно, откуда следует, что это метод - тот, которому учил Готама Будда.


Метод из текстов Махаяны, которая признает хи... (ну в то время не только же Тхеравада была, и другие школы, подскажите - как мне назвать их всех 1м термином, чтоб вас не обижать? Хотя думаю это будет трудно, т.к. по вашей версии есть только Дхарма [Палийский Канон] - остальное есть адхарма ).

Действительно, в человеческом мире сутры не были сохранены. Их "отдали" нагам. Доказать обратное вы не сможете. Так же как и я не смогу доказать, что Палийский Канон содержит искажения, т.к. у меня нет достоверных данных.

Пампкин верно заметил про цепочки передачи - чем аргумент, что сутры записывались начиная с такого-то века лучше аргумента, что с тако-го то века Нагарджуна явил сутры Махаяны? Тем, что позже явил? Палиские сутры все равно появились гораздо позже Паринирваны Будды - в случае Палийского Канона приходится *верить* переписчикам, составителям, всей цепочки передачи в изустной форме. В случае Махаяны - Нагарджуне, что он их не сам выдумал  :Smilie: 

Вопрос "правильности" в данном случае вообще не имеет положительного разрешения. Т.е. тхервадину это доказать нельзя, т.к. принимается только 1 аргумент - нет в Палийском Каноне - значит нет в принципе.




> Нет. Так сказать нельзя. Т.к. Палийский Канон записан гораздо раньше, чем несохранившаяся до наших дней в полном объёме санскритская Трипитака. Не говоря уж о Ганджуре.


Почему это  нельзя? Да... Раньше, но не во время, либо до Паринирваны. См. выше.

Давайте еще объявим чаньский корпус Канона неаутентичным, только потому что его записали на кит. еще позже.

----------


## Ersh

Думаю, что мало кому из последователей Ваджраяны понравится, если где-то на форуме промелькнет термин на букву "л". Давайте уважать друг друга, ладно?

----------


## Ондрий

> *Кто хочет пользоваться этим названием - в других разделах.*


в каком можно?

----------


## Ондрий

> Думаю, что мало кому из последователей Ваджраяны понравится, если где-то на форуме промелькнет термин на букву "л". Давайте уважать друг друга, ладно?


не знаю такого термина на букву "л", вы это про что?  :Confused:

----------


## Ersh

> не знаю такого термина на букву "л".


Ламаизм

----------


## Ондрий

> Ламаизм


Аа! Дошло  :Smilie:  - спасибо что напомнили  :Smilie: . Торможу.

Чесслово - да заради бу! Ламаизм так Ламаизм. Лично я не буду против, т.к. в Мантраяне - Гуру (Лама) - это наше все. И Основа и Путь и Плод. Нет проблем  :Wink: .

Другое дело, что термин можно назвать *не совсем точным*, но уж никак не оскорбительным. Неточным только потому, что говорящий этот термин "ламаизм" сам не понимает как он, попадая пальцем в небо, попадает в самую суть. Этот термин можно просто интерпретировать.

Точно также можно обидится, что тантру назвали Тантрой или Тайной Мантрой, а не "Дхармой"  :Smilie: .

P.S. такой термин может "проскочить" от незнания, а не от желания "обидеть" .... ПМСМ.

----------


## Ersh

> спасибо что напомнили


Вот- вот, чтобы это слово не мелькало часто на Форуме - была проведена некоторая работа, и достигнуты определенные договоренности.




> Нет проблем


Ну это у Вас нет проблем, но знаю многих, кому этот термин не нравится, так ведь? Лучше не искать разногласий, а смотреть, чему мы можем друг у друга научиться на БВЖС, ага? :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот- вот, чтобы это слово не мелькало часто на Форуме - была проведена некоторая работа, и достигнуты определенные договоренности.


Сожалею, что я что-то пропустил. правда извиняюсь, что выглядел оскорбляющим. Надеюсь, что я объяснился относительно намерений. Спасибо, что указали на... буду знать.




> Ну это у Вас нет проблем, но знаю многих, кому этот термин не нравится, так ведь?


Бывает. Что им делать, для решения их психологической проблемы - советовать не буду, дабы мне не указали азимут и дальность  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

2 shubhar:
из словаря значение слова hiina:



> hIna 	mfn. left , abandoned , for saken RV. ; left behind , excluded or shut out from , lower or weaker than , inferior to (abl.) Mn. MBh. &c. [1296,3] ; left out , wanting , omitted MBh. ; defeated or worsted (in a lawsuit) Ya1jn5. ; deficient , defective , faulty , insufficient , short , incomplete , poor , little , low , vile , bad , base , mean S3Br. &c. &c. ; bereft or deprived of , free from , devoid or destitute of , without (instr. abl. loc. acc. , or comp. ; %{prA7Nair} %{hInaH} , `" bereft of breath or life "' ; %{mantrAd} or %{mantrato@h-} , `" devoid of sacred knowledge "') Mun2d2Up. Ka1tyS3r. Mn. MBh. &c. ; lost or strayed from (a caravan) Pa1n2. i , 4 , 23 Ka1s3. ; brought low , broken down in circumstances S3rS. ; m. a faulty or defective witness (of five kinds , viz. %{anya-vAdin} , %{kriyA-dveSin} , %{no7pasthAyin} , %{nir-uttara} , %{AhUsa-prapalA7yin}) Ya1jn5. Sch. ; subtraction (= = %{vyavakalana}) MW. ; Mesua Ferrea L. ; (%{A}) f. a female mouse (w.r. for %{dIna}) L. ; (%{am}) n. deficiency , want , absence (%{velA-hIne} `" before the right time "' , unseasonably "') VarBr2S. Ya1jn5.


В общем, самый мягкмй перевод - "Отстойная Колесница". На это и впрямь обидеться можно. Опять же, если присмотреться к текстам, то "малая колесница" тибетских авторов и тхеравада - две большие разницы.

А ввобще за доарийские корни тантры - большой респект, методологически очень верно (ИМХО).

----------


## Ersh

На правах шутки -
У меня вообще есть некоторая галлюцинация (конечно не имеющая под собой никакой серьезной почвы), что говоря о шраваках, пратьекабуддах, и то, на букву "х", древние не имели в виду какие-то либо направления, а это некоторые типы буддистов.
Эти типы сохранились до сих пор.
То самое на букву - это люди, практикующие для достижения исключительно собственных целей.
"Шраваки" - слушающие - ездят на ритриты послушать Учение и получить благословение, но больше ничего толком не делающие.
"Пратьекабудд" часто можно встретить на дзенском форуме. Редкий пратьекабудда доживает до третьего поста...  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Опять же, если присмотреться к текстам, то "малая колесница" тибетских авторов и тхеравада - две большие разницы.


И в тех же текстах в цветах и красках раписываются "адовы муки" ждущие тех, кто принижает "малую колесницу" по любому из поводов.

------
Я думаю терминологический дискурс про "хина.." и "тхера..." надо завязывать - все все поняли.

----------


## Ондрий

> На правах шутки -.....{skipp}


А "бодхисаттв" не встречали?  :Wink: 

"Йогины" - да, есть  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> А "бодхисаттв" не встречали?


Насколько можно судить по древним текстам - бодхисаттвами называли всех бхикшу, вступивших в общину Будды. В некоторых традициях так прямо и принято называть членов общины до сих пор. Так что нам есть к чему стремиться.

----------


## Ондрий

> 2 shubhar:
> из словаря значение слова hiina:
> 
> В общем, самый мягкмй перевод - "Отстойная Колесница".


простите что вернулся к этой теме - но таки не отстойная, а "короткая", "неполная" и т.д. в том числе,судя по приведенной цитате из словаря. Т.е. именно это имеется ввиду в Махаянских текстах.

И вообще -  если с Хинди перевести ВСЕ значения имени известного актера Митхуна Чакраборти - в общем за это, если вслух, да в общественном месте - 15 суток могут впаять, или по морде  :Big Grin:

----------


## Константин_К.

> Опять же, если присмотреться к текстам, то "малая колесница" тибетских авторов и тхеравада - две большие разницы.


Так вот такой исторический парадокс: эти все классификации с хинаяной у тибетских авторов совершенно истинны - ну Сутра, ну малая колесница, ну начальный уровень... Но только это некий исторически сложившийся фантом. А Тхеравада, это нечто реально существующее  :Smilie:  и почти ничего не имеющее общего с той классифицированной Хинаяной. И тхеравадинской випассаны в тибетском буддизме нет, как мне кажется.

----------


## Ондрий

> И тхеравадинской випассаны в тибетском буддизме нет, как мне кажется.


випащьяна - практика есть такая: 2я основная. 1я - шаматха  :Wink: 

Махаяна считает, что архаты также полностью постигают пустоту себя и "внешних" дхарм и успешно освобождаются от сансары. "Мы" о вас думаем лучше, чем "вы" о "нас"  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## До

> вызывающе ложный домысел. остальное - без комментариев.


 Извините если вас обидел. 




> До1, махаянские сутры в принципе не могли попасть в канон. Трипитака была зафиксирована в I в. до н. э. (что не означает что до этого момента ее пересказывали кто как мог), тогда как махаянские сутры к этому времени только начали формироваться.


 Это слишком большой и темный оффтопик, скажу только кратко, что в цитате сказано, что есть сведения только о времени "возможного верхнего предела их появления", т.е. когда они _записывались_ китайцами. Дата их возникновения науке не известна.




> Странно, я полагал, что Сутры Махаяны были открыты вновь Нагарджуной. Он их получил от царя нагов, который (в свою очередь получил во время Будды Шакьямуни). Или Нагарджуна лгал и все придумал?


 Говорил ли это сам Нагарджуна в своих текстах или потом о нем такое рассказывали? В любом случае речь идет именно о праджняпарамитских текстах, (а возможно даже не о всех), что лишь малая часть всех махаянских сутр.

----------


## Константин_К.

> випащьяна - практика есть такая: 2я основная. 1я - шаматха


я в курсе  :Wink: 
но только это другая практика

----------


## Константин_К.

> "Мы" о вас думаем лучше, чем "вы" о "нас"


Зато "мы" больше о "вас" знаем  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Извините если вас обидел.


я и не думал обижаться  :Wink: . Все Ок!

----------


## Ондрий

> Зато "мы" больше о "вас" знаем


Справедливости ради надо сказать, что в тиб. каноне сутты очень слабо представлены. Это факт.

----------


## Топпер

> Если вы были в Гелугпа - почему вы думаете что только через экстаз? В любом случае - это медитативные практики (да - они особые), а не разница в воззрениях.


Конечно, не только через экстаз. Но вы правы - это особые медитативные практики.



> Почему вас не смущает дхьяна/сансара/карма которые как понятия существовали и без Будды, но смущает "тантра", которая тоже без будды была?


Дхъяна, сансара, карма - это те понятия, которые применял сам Будда.
тантра - это достояние не всех школ. Поэтому, в отличие от первых терминов, понятно, что это нововведение.



> Конечно эти понятия были немного "переосмысленны", расширены, добавлены новые идеи и методики.. Равно как и тантра, которая также претерпела видоизменение как по форме (частично), так и по сути.


Переосмысленны кем?



> Кстати.. известно, что найденные статуетки цивилизации махенждодаро, например - ну просто вылитые шраманы! Лысые, туника, правое плечо обнажено. Вот вам и основа для разделов Винаи об одеждах бхишку!


Лысые жрецы были и в Египте. А в одеждах а-ля тивара ходил и Христос (см. фото)http://www.kuraev.ru/forum/images/63/63585.jpeg



> Действительно, в человеческом мире сутры не были сохранены. Их "отдали" нагам. Доказать обратное вы не сможете. Так же как и я не смогу доказать, что Палийский Канон содержит искажения, т.к. у меня нет достоверных данных.


Хм.... бремя доказательств лежит на выдвинувших тезис. Если вы предпологаете, что через нагов, этому должны быть доказательства.



> чем аргумент, что сутры записывались начиная с такого-то века лучше аргумента, что с тако-го то века Нагарджуна явил сутры Махаяны? Тем, что позже явил? Палиские сутры все равно появились гораздо позже Паринирваны Будды - в случае Палийского Канона приходится верить переписчикам, составителям, всей цепочки передачи в изустной форме. В случае Махаяны - Нагарджуне, что он их не сам выдумал


Вопрос: если тантры существовали во время Будды, почему они не были оглашены на Соборах?

----------


## Alert

//Вопрос: если тантры существовали во время Будды, почему они не были оглашены на Соборах?//

А почему не были? В суттах есть много идей, выраженных в одном абзаце, из которых можно "вырастить" целые учения.

В чем идея тантры? Я думаю, в реализации воззрения пустоты, к чему подводят методы очищения и управления апперцепцией с помощью различных "божеств". Я думаю много народу во времена Будды тихо и спокойно, без лишней рекламы и суеты следовали себе путем тантры к освобождению.  :Smilie:  Развивали метту, достигали джхан, доходили до первоэлементов. Мало ли кто каких божеств в это время "видел". Просто это не афишировалось, как на это не обращается никакого внимания и в дзен.

Насчет пустоты. Во времена Будды не было нужды особо как-то выделять "Нагарджуновскую пустоту". Всякий феномен пуст уже потому, что он возникает и прекращается. И эта идея при жизни Будды прекрасно работала. Как и многие другие, которые затем были забыты. Для кого сложна идея возникновения-прекращения, это-то обусловленности, тому более подойдет пустота по Нагарджуне.

----------


## Alex

> И тхеравадинской випассаны в тибетском буддизме нет, как мне кажется.


Есть, есть... Только некоторые акценты немного по-другому расставлены, что не удивительно. Сутра-махамудра называется. Другое дело, что (по крайней мере, в России) тибетские учителя нечасто этому учат. Ну на то тантра и постепенный путь (в отличие от тхеравады).

Кстати, Гугл первой же ссылкой на запрос "сутра-махамудра" выдает вот это:
http://dhamma.ru/oldforum/viewthread...=5&TID=800.htm

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/swetoch.htm




> Тот, чья вера непрочна, чья интуиция омрачена, кого легко сбивают с толку порочные компании, кто боится трудностей глубокомысленных учений, и тот будет совершенствоваться постепенно, проходя последовательный путь под непосредственным руководством гуру, использующего искусные средства. До того, как он получит наставления к Стезям Видения и Созерцания, он должен собрать и объединить Два Накопления7.
> 
> Тот же, кто способен к мгновенным вспышкам озарения, благодаря силе своей интуиции, чье сострадание велико, кто преисполнен неколебимой веры и благоговения, кто свободен от пристрастности и ненависти, кто думает только о Дхарме и всецело углубился в изучение сокровенных Наставлений, такому человеку требуется лишь то учение, которое непосредственно указывает на высшую природу реальности, и он обходится без визуализаций и других практик, применяемых на Стезе Средств8. Ведь так было сказано!


Суть подхода тибетских традиций.

Тем, кто знает о "нас" больше нас самих, наверное не составит труда рассказать о существенных различиях Махамудры от самади\випассаны Тхеравады... 

Или без особых меточек в випашьяне Дхарма - и не Дхарма Будд вовсе? )

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 
> Вот и я о том же: в тантре вера - это очень важно. Так же, как в христианстве.
> ...


Таковы методы Тантры.
В Тантре утверждается, что благодаря этим методам, возможно обрести просветление (не только архатства) за конкретное количество жизней, в том числе, за одну.
Принимать такое положение или нет - дело каждого в отдельности.

И ещё есть то, что описано в цитате поста #84.

----------


## Грег

> Думаю, что мало кому из последователей Ваджраяны понравится, если где-то на форуме промелькнет термин на букву "л". Давайте уважать друг друга, ладно?


Ерунда какая  :Smilie: 
Хотите называть так называйте. Разве от названия что-то изменится? ИМХО, только собственные представления... Правда, некоторые поборники "правильныых названий" могут и возмутиться  :Smilie: .
Сами ламы говорят, что раз на западе так называют, то пусть называют.
Да и Буддизмом, говорят, в Тибете, по крайней мере, Буддизм раньше не называли. Этот термин уже появилдся на Западе.

----------


## Ersh

> Правда, некоторые поборники "правильныых названий" могут и возмутиться


Вот поэтому-то приходится учитывать и другие, отличные от Вашего, Сергей, мнения. Иногда правильные действия заключается не в поисках правильного названия, а в достижении консенсуса, правда ведь?

----------


## Грег

> Вот поэтому-то приходится учитывать и другие, отличные от Вашего, Сергей, мнения. Иногда правильные действия заключается не в поисках правильного названия, а в достижении консенсуса, правда ведь?


Смотря какова цель  :Smilie: .
Если это политкорректность - это одно.
Если понять смысл стоящий за названием - ИМХО, другое.
Только не нужно проводить параллели от моих слов, будто бы я призывал говорить как кому хочется (Это, скорее, не к вам, Ersh).  :Smilie: 

PS. А на моё мнение вообще внимания можно не обращать. Оно ограниченно моим пониманием. И для меня оно истинно на данный! (только на данный) момент. Жаль, что это приходится объяснять  :Smilie: ...

----------


## Ersh

Цель - нормальная коммуникация, взаимообогащение практики, и как результат - создание жизнеспособного, дружелюбного сообщества, способного решать совместные задачи.

----------


## Грег

> Цель - нормальная коммуникация, взаимообогащение практики, и как результат - создание жизнеспособного, дружелюбного сообщества, способного решать совместные задачи.


В чём-то всегда будут ограничения.
"Нормальная коммуникация" - относительное понятие с достаточно широким спектром возможных трактовок, зависящих от восприятия лица его применяющего.
По мне так, для этого достаточно терпимости и взаимного уважения к чужому мнению (или традиции (в том числе и небуддийским. И на такие замечания как, к примеру, призывы сжечь Библию, а это было, тоже следовало бы тогда обращать внимание), если применительно к данному форуму).
Другое дело, что это нереально и чем-то придётся пожертвовать в угоду политкорректности.

----------


## Ersh

> По мне так, для этого достаточно терпимости и взаимного уважения к чужому мнению


Вот именно это я и хотел сказать. Спасибо.

----------


## Константин_К.

> Тем, кто знает о "нас" больше нас самих, наверное не составит труда рассказать о существенных различиях Махамудры от самади\випассаны Тхеравады... 
> 
> Или без особых меточек в випашьяне Дхарма - и не Дхарма Будд вовсе? )


Во-первых випассаны в тхераваде есть разные.
Во-вторых даже одна и та жа випассана разными людьми понимается по-разному.
В-третьих даже одна и та жа випассана одним и тем же человеком, но в разное время тоже понимается по-разному.
 :Smilie: 
В целом у меня такое представление: в тхеравадинской випассане мне нравится, что есть метод – очень тонкий и тщательно сбалансированный – но тебе не говорят, ЧТО ты должен получить, ты не занимаешь размышлением об ЭТОМ, не занимаешь аналитикой – ты делаешь чистый эксперимент, отказавшись от любого представления о результате. Я слышал мнение, что это даже опаснее, чем в ваджраяне, т.к. уму не на что опереться, он просто оказывается в глубоком шоке.
Вообще, конечно, аналитика есть, но она относится исключительно к тому, что сейчас происходит с твоим умом. Это как совершенно практическое использование, например, теннисной ракетки – «а можно вот так и тогда вот так получится, а можно так -  и тогда вот так, но если я хочу вот так, то тогда сейчас мне надо так…». 
И, безусловно, есть три характеристики и т.д. Но опять-таки, не надо заниматься каким-то специальным анализом бытия в их свете, специальным пониманием истинной реальности. Вы просто экспериментируете и наблюдаете за своим умом, сверяя всё это с указанным методом.
Но мое впечатление сложилось после непосредственного и длительного контакта с учителем.

Расскажите и вы про вашу "випащьяну".

----------


## Alex

В том-то и дело, что здесь некая терминологическая путаница. Когда в тибетских традициях говорят о випашьяне, то, *как правило,* (но не всегда) имеют в виду именно "концептуальную" медитацию-размышление. А то, что Вы только что описали, весьма напоминает (по крайней мере, мне) наставления по сутра-махамудре. Просто последняя, как правило (опять же, не всегда), в тибетских традициях не называется "випашьяной", из-за чего и складывается впечатление, что "випассана" и "випашьяна" - принципиально разные практики.
Конечно, есть и определенные отличия, но это уже другая тема. :Smilie:   К сожалению, подробно писать сейчас не могу - я на работе

----------


## Топпер

Алекс, было бы интересно услышать потом более подробную версию.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> В целом у меня такое представление: в тхеравадинской випассане мне нравится, что есть метод – очень тонкий и тщательно сбалансированный – но тебе не говорят, ЧТО ты должен получить, ты не занимаешь размышлением об ЭТОМ, не занимаешь аналитикой – ты делаешь чистый эксперимент, отказавшись от любого представления о результате. Я слышал мнение, что это даже опаснее, чем в ваджраяне, т.к. уму не на что опереться, он просто оказывается в глубоком шоке.
> ...


Существуют разные уровни Ваджраяны. И описанное вами есть на высших уровнях Махамудры и Дзогчена - точнее не могу сказать, не знаю о чём точно в данном случае Тхеравада говорит.
Так что, ИМХО, смотря с какой Ваджраяной сравнивать эту опасность.

----------


## Alex

Не будучи практиком Дзогчена, за Дзогчен не скажу, а что до Чакчена (махамудры), то вовсе даже и не на высших уровнях. Это, можно сказать, азы.

----------


## Грег

> Не будучи практиком Дзогчена, за Дзогчен не скажу, а что до Чакчена (махамудры), то вовсе даже и не на высших уровнях. Это, можно сказать, азы.


Смотря что имеет, в данном случае, в виду Тхеравада.
К тому же, это может быть как простой метод, так и сама основа воззрения.

----------


## Борис

К вопросу о випассане и випашьяне.

Донал Кридон
(http://www.karmakagyu.ru/?pg=teachers,
http://www.karmakagyu.ru/?pg=donal)

неоднократно акцентировал внимание на том, что в Тхераваде объектом пристального рассмотрения являются дхармы (с их неудовлетворительностью, непостоянством и безличностью), а в Махаяне -упор делается на видение шуньяты. Многие учителя шуньяту рассматривают как подобие пространства, окружающего вещи. Отсюда - и особенности некоторых методов.

----------


## Константин_К.

Борь, Ёрш, давно хотел спросить, а есть у вас  :Smilie: , в Чань, методы КОНЦЕНТРАЦИИ от момента к моменту? То есть именно устойчивости ума, концентрации, но не на специально выбранном объекте, а в каждый момент сознания на произвольном, спонтанно возникающем объекте (по всем сферам восприятия)?
В безобъектной медитации акцентируется, что именно от момента к моменту?

----------


## Ersh

Нет, не акцентируется, если я правильно понимаю. У нас считается, что благоприятными условиями для Просветления являются развитие концентрации, и осознание (неконцептуальное) Пустоты всех явлений. Иными словами развитие осознанности и внеконцептуальной мудрости - праджни.
То-есть мы как бы изначально не привязываемся к работе с дхармами, а просто перестраиваем сознание. Но думаю у нас все-таки немного разные постулируемые цели практики.
В общем, скорее все запутал, чем объяснил :Frown:

----------


## Ондрий

> Дхъяна, сансара, карма - это те понятия, которые применял сам Будда. тантра - это достояние не всех школ. Поэтому, в отличие от первых терминов, понятно, что это нововведение.


Интересный вывод о временнЫх аспектах. Откуда из вашей фразы вытекает ,что тантра появилась позднее?




> Переосмысленны кем?


Шраманом Готамой. В процессе поиска конечной мокши. Я думаю историю его пробуждения, согласно вашей Колеснице (ну не могу я называть это только тхеравадой, было тогда 18 школ!), излагать не нужно. А также что именно он открыл и какими методами пользовался.




> Хм.... бремя доказательств лежит на выдвинувших тезис. Если вы предпологаете, что через нагов, этому должны быть доказательства.


Вот вам *Доказатальство*: _Так записано в сутрах махаяны._
Ваша очередь. Докажите, что Палийский Канон аутентичен, хотя тоже не записывался ни лично, ни под диктовку Готамы Будды.
Я не сомневаюсь в аутентичности Палийского Канона, мне просто интересно посмотреть как вы докажете его аутентичность.




> Вопрос: если тантры существовали во время Будды, почему они не были оглашены на Соборах?


Тантры существовали и ДО Будды. См. выше.

Не огласили их на соборах по той же причине, по которой это описано в махаянских сутрах = при изложении махаянского материала некторые бхикшу встали и покинули собрание.  :Wink: 

Тут не раз указывалось, что Тайная Мантра уже, как минимум, в силу своего названия не может излагаться на "Соборах".  :Wink:

----------


## Борис

*2Костя*

Уфф... сейчас попробую расписать, что знаю. 

Если говорить о концентрации (в смысле, об аспекте шаматхи) - то да, осознанность по отношению ко всему, что делаешь, в т.ч. в повседневной жизни, конечно, приветствуется. 
Более того, поскольку в чань шаматха и випашьяна разделяются далеко не всегда, и даже термины эти почти не используются _(и не знающий их Кацуки вынужден был придумывать свои  - "активное самадхи" и "положительное самадхи")_, считается, что в этой практике можно найти все. По-моему, именно это и называется "*самадхи одного действия*"
http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=898

Если же говорить о специальном и целенаправленном "распознавании любого объекта, появляющегося в шести дверях восприятия" - то такой метод в чаньско-дзэнских источниках лично мне если и встречался, то разве только у Тхить Ньят Ханя, активно использующего методы палийских сутт (_а точнее, санскритских агам - сторонники палийского пуризма наверняка смогут показать заметные различия в акцентах, да я и сам некоторые замечал)_.

Насчет безобъектной медитации... честно говоря, у меня есть некоторые непонятки насчет того, есть ли у этой практики разновидности и какие (вообще, конечно, есть, но я сейчас именно о чань/дзэн). При описаниях сикан-тадза обычно подчеркивается, что осознавание должно быть всеприсутствующим и "панорамным" ("_если дверь в комнату, в которой вы сидите, приоткроетя хотя бы на пол-дюйма, вы должны это заметить_" - как-то так было написано в "Трех столпах дзэн"), то есть, как я понимаю, тут имеем тот самый акцент на осознавание "пространства", а не отдельных дхарм. Не знаю, правда, как такой метод согласуется с абхидхармой и кшаникавадой  :Smilie: , но с махаянскими воззрениями, кажется, согласуется, да и меня лично вдохновляет  :Smilie: .

----------


## Топпер

> Интересный вывод о временнЫх аспектах. Откуда из вашей фразы вытекает ,что тантра появилась позднее?


Это вытекает не конкретно из этой фразы. Это вытекает из исторических данных.
А из моей фразы следует, что общее в Буддизме - это то, что есть во всех школах. Общее, как правило, - это всегда самое древнее. А вот частности - это позднейшие добавления.



> Шраманом Готамой. В процессе поиска конечной мокши


Готама ничего не говорил о Тантре.



> Я думаю историю его пробуждения, согласно вашей Колеснице (ну не могу я называть это только тхеравадой, было тогда 18 школ!), излагать не нужно


Есть хороший термин для этого периода: "ранний Буддизм".
Кстати, вначале была только Стхавиравада. От которой откололась Махасангхика. 18 школ образуются только после её отделения.



> Вот вам Доказатальство: Так записано в сутрах махаяны.


Это не докозательство. Точно так же христиане доказывают, что есть бог. Потому, что так записано в Библии.



> Ваша очередь. Докажите, что Палийский Канон аутентичен, хотя тоже не записывался ни лично, ни под диктовку Готамы Будды.
> Я не сомневаюсь в аутентичности Палийского Канона, мне просто интересно посмотреть как вы докажете его аутентичность


Давайте рассмотрим крайний вариант: Палийский Канон - не аутентичен в связи с тем, что при устной передаче возможны ошибки. (Сделаем такое предположение).
Тогда логично предположить, что в тантре ещё больше ошибок, ибо она записана ещё позднее.
Если же вы считаете, что тантра передавалась верно. Придётся снять и вопрос насчёт верности передачи Палийского Канона.



> Тантры существовали и ДО Будды. См. выше.


Очень сомнительное утверждение.
Кроме того, эта фраза никак не ответила на вопрос, почему же они не были оглашены на соборах.



> Не огласили их на соборах по той же причине, по которой это описано в махаянских сутрах = при изложении махаянского материала некторые бхикшу встали и покинули собрание.


На Первом соборе никто ничего не покидал.
На Втором, разногласия возникли только по вопросам Винаи и по статусу Архата.
Раз до этого вопросос не было, значит, либо все монахи были тантриками (но тогда непонятно, когда же Тхеравада отказалась от тантризма), либо тантры в то время ещё не было. Что более вероятно.



> Тут не раз указывалось, что Тайная Мантра уже, как минимум, в силу своего названия не может излагаться на "Соборах".


А почему она сейчас так спокойно излагается?

----------


## Ersh

При "панорамном видении" я получал наставление распознавать все воспринимаемое как существующее в уме (как лакшаны - сказали мне). В условиях сильной концентрации и при неудобной позе достигались довольно длительные моменты "дискретизации" сознания - когда осознавание происходило как бы в виде быстрых-быстрых ярких вспышек. В общем, когда это совпало, переживание пустотности и "умственности" восприятия было нехилое.
Нам правда, дают ЦУ не привязываться к тому, что переживаешь  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Везет тебе  :Smilie:  

// условиях сильной концентрации и при неудобной позе достигались довольно длительные моменты "дискретизации" сознания - когда осознавание происходило как бы в виде быстрых-быстрых ярких вспышек.//

Почти по Махаси Саядо. Видать, на уровне практики различий и впрямь меньше.

----------


## Ондрий

> А из моей фразы следует, что общее в Буддизме - это то, что есть во всех школах. Общее, как правило, - это всегда самое древнее. А вот частности - это позднейшие добавления.
> 
> Готама ничего не говорил о Тантре.


В Палийских Суттах не говорил.  Что естественно. Было бы очень странным там увидеть наствления по тайной мантре.

Я вам про "ранний буддизм" - вы мне про тантру. Еще раз - равно как и в до-буддийской тантре в своей области - в раннем буддизме в своей области имелись теже термины и цели и культурные подоплеки. Менялись только ОКОНЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ МЕТОДЫ! Этим я зявляю, что некорректно тантру отделять от буддиской Дхармы, на том якобы основании, что вам кажется тантра не имеет корней в древней индии. Это ошибка и/или тенденциозная подтасовка исторических данных. В принципе она объяснима. 





> Это не докозательство. Точно так же христиане доказывают, что есть бог. Потому, что так записано в Библии.


Верну вам вашу аналогию с христианством - оставив 4 Евангелия, остальные преданы анафеме.  :Smilie: 




> Давайте рассмотрим крайний вариант: Палийский Канон - не аутентичен в связи с тем, что при устной передаче возможны ошибки. (Сделаем такое предположение).
> Тогда логично предположить, что в тантре ещё больше ошибок, ибо она записана ещё позднее.
> Если же вы считаете, что тантра передавалась верно. Придётся снять и вопрос насчёт верности передачи Палийского Канона.


Немножко я не о том, ну ладно. Разверну иначе:

Докажите что именно Ананда запомнил сутры. На его авторитете все и держится. А теперь объясните разницу между Нагарджуной как хранителем праджняпарамитсяких сутр и Анандой как хранителем Сутт.




> На Первом соборе никто ничего не покидал.


Я же говорил о тексте махаянских сутр, а не о Соборах!





> Раз до этого вопросос не было, значит, либо все монахи были тантриками (но тогда непонятно, когда же Тхеравада отказалась от тантризма), либо тантры в то время ещё не было. Что более вероятно.


Все смешалось в доме Облонских(С). Тантру не излагали для бхикшу! Ее излагали в сферах Богов и Чистых Землях. 1я на "земле" Тантра изложенная человеку, была изложена для Индрабхути. Это было довольно поздно. Сама Тантра, как явление, была известна задолго до появления Будды Шакьямуни. Я не утверждаю что она была буддийской.. Тантра - это особый метод - воззрения могут быть иными.

Объясняю на пальцах - утренняя гимнастика для большинства. Жим-Рывок по 300кг - для единиц. Если все полезут к штанге в 300кг - надорвут здоровье и результат а не будет.




> А почему она сейчас так спокойно излагается?


Время упадка. И это мало кого радует.

----------


## sergey

> Объясняю на пальцах - утренняя гимнастика для большинства. Жим-Рывок по 300кг - для единиц.


Если жим-рывок - это методы тантры, то ваше объяснение расходится с объяснением Мачиг Лабдон:
"Живущие в это время люди весьма буйны, свирепы и недисциплинированны. Тело и здоровье их ухудшаются из века в век. Мышление людей этого времени весьма грубо и примитивно, и они искусны в совершении отвратительных деяний. Они все время стремятся совершать пагубные действия, руководствуясь своей ненавистью и неудовлетворенностью. Они убивают своих благородно-рожденных, своих отцов не считают за отцов, своих матерей не считают за матерей. У людей этого времени очень грубые страсти, они охвачены полнотой неведения, тупости как никогда прежде.Так низко они пали и превращаются в животных, падая в эту бездонную пропасть."
...
"Очень трудно в наше время найти человека, практикующего как следует. Будет нелегко найти даже человека, хотя бы знающего учение как противоядие. Хотя люди и знают немного дхарму, но опьянены своими страстями. Эгоизм вздымается изнутри людей нашего времени, они не могут покорить свой поток сознания. Они бесчувственны, проповедуя учение, не приносят пользы живущим, даже с кончик волосинки, только и делают, что оспаривают даже Дхарму. Они невменяемы. Учение Будды не приносит пользы таким людям из-за недостатков людей, а не учения. Учение Будды приходит постепенно в упадок, кажется, что писания Просветленного утеряли свою силу. Стало очень нелегко умиротворять людей каноническими учениями. Как будто красивый и сильный герой постарел, обрюзг, его дух и сила потеряли былую полноту. Нужно омолодить, встряхнуть старого героя, влить ему свежую кровь, дать ему новое направление. Тех существ, которых не смог охватить Будда, должны охватить его бодхисаттвы. Наше время - это время бодхисаттв. Бодхисаттвы прокладывают новые направления, обновляя дхарму и неся помощь живущим. Как, например, страна снегов была умиротворена проявлением бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары, и все тибетцы являются его учениками.

Время моего учения пришло сейчас."

----------


## Ондрий

Отвечаю вам же - вашей же цитатой:
"Очень трудно в наше время найти человека, практикующего как следует....."
"Они невменяемы"
"Стало очень нелегко умиротворять людей каноническими учениями."
----
Тантрические методы являются тайными, даруются малому кол-ву людей и является предметом широкой огласки.

То что происходило в Тибете с широким распростарнением Дхармы - это проблема Тибета и лично мое отношение к этому - негативное.

Я приводил не раз слова Далай Ламы о том, каковы были причины этого.

Далее. Не думаю, что имеет смысл обсуждать некоторые аспекты тантры в разделе Техравады, ибо это не по теме данного топика и не тот подфорум.

----------


## Ондрий

Хочу еще раз подчернуть - я не защищаю легитимность Махаяны и Тантры. В этом нет необходимости. Писал я только о том, что методика "доказательств" нелегитимности у предствленных тут братьев-тхеравадинов сводится только к аргументу - не написано в Палийский Суттах, значит не существует вовсе.

Это похоже на такую фразу:

_У нас в учебнике математики не описаны интегральные исчисления. И нам учительница про них не рассказывала. Это бред - никаких интегралов в природе не существует. Кто сомневается - может посмотреть ко мне в учебник - нету тут никаких интегралов!_

За сим участие в дисскусии завершаю за бессмысленностью повтороно приведения аналогичных аргументов. Всем спасибо!

----------


## sergey

У меня просьба к модераторам не закрывать пока эту тему (если вдруг надумают). Я сегодня вечером хотел бы чуть чуть написать сюда (про некоторые аналогии между тем, что есть в тхераваде и тем, что, как говорят и пишут, есть в ваджраяне).

----------


## Ассаджи

> Писал я только о том, что методика "доказательств" нелегитимности у предствленных тут братьев-тхеравадинов сводится только к аргументу - не написано в Палийский Суттах, значит не существует вовсе.


Ничего подобного я не говорил.

А доказывать некую "нелигитимность" я считаю делом недостойным.

----------


## Ассаджи

В том, же, что касается проверки достоверности текстов, приписываемых Будде, можно выделить такие методы:

- "Четыре великих отношения" Будды;

- применение текстов на практике (проверка в духе Калама сутты)
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...henticity.html ;

- сравнительно-исторический анализ (сравнение вариантов рукописей, сохранившихся в разных передачах);

- лингвистически-семантический анализ (определение времени и места написания текста по особенностям употребления слов и построения предложений).

----------


## Ersh

> Везет тебе


Фигасе везет))) Когда сидишь мара-знает-как, такой расколбас начинается, что поневоле, дабы удержать ум от паники, волей-неволей его приходится концентрировать в одну точку. Не думаю, что это какое-то достижение.
Тебе хорошо в полном лотосе-то)))

----------


## Борис

Клевета  :Smilie: 

Я в полном лотосе сижу очень редко, и больше 20 минут не высижу  :Smilie: 

В половинном - да, грешен  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Было бы очень странным там увидеть наствления по тайной мантре


Вопрос: а зачем вообще такие наставления, если люди прекрасно достигали Освобождения и методами Тхеравады?



> Еще раз - равно как и в до-буддийской тантре в своей области - в раннем буддизме в своей области имелись теже термины и цели и культурные подоплеки. Менялись только ОКОНЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ МЕТОДЫ!


Вот именно, что методы. Если тантра позволяла достигать Освобождения без монашества, путём культивации и преобразования страстей, почему же Будда сам шёл методом отсечения и аскезы? 
Нелогично он себя вёл, в таком случае, не правда ли?



> Этим я зявляю, что некорректно тантру отделять от буддиской Дхармы, на том якобы основании, что вам кажется тантра не имеет корней в древней индии


Ну и при чём здесь корни в Древней Индии? Я говорил про корни в раннем Буддизме.



> Верну вам вашу аналогию с христианством - оставив 4 Евангелия, остальные преданы анафеме.


Совершенно верно. Ибо остальные не были богодухновенными ст.з. церкви. Т.е. не могли быть признаны авторитетными.



> Докажите что именно Ананда запомнил сутры. На его авторитете все и держится. А теперь объясните разницу между Нагарджуной как хранителем праджняпарамитсяких сутр и Анандой как хранителем Сутт.


Пожалуйста: Ананда только излагал сутты. А оценивали их пятьсот Архатов. Которые так же, как и Ананда общались с Благословенным. И изложенные сутты они сравнивали со своим опытом.
В случае же с Нагарджуной нам просто предлагается ВЕРИТЬ в то, что он получил Праджняпарамиту от нагов.



> Я же говорил о тексте махаянских сутр, а не о Соборах!


И я о том, что этих текстов на Соборах не было.



> Все смешалось в доме Облонских(С). Тантру не излагали для бхикшу! Ее излагали в сферах Богов и Чистых Землях. 1я на "земле" Тантра изложенная человеку, была изложена для Индрабхути.


В это предлагается ВЕРИТЬ? А чем тогда это лучше веры в пророков и бога?
Вы хоть одного бога видели, что бы рассказывать о том, как им передавали тантры? 



> Сама Тантра, как явление, была известна задолго до появления Будды Шакьямуни. Я не утверждаю что она была буддийской.. Тантра - это особый метод - воззрения могут быть иными


А какая мне разница до небуддийской тантры? В мире много всяких методов существовало. Например, методы употребления наркотиков. И, что, теперь будем интегрировать их в Буддизм?



> Объясняю на пальцах - утренняя гимнастика для большинства. Жим-Рывок по 300кг - для единиц. Если все полезут к штанге в 300кг - надорвут здоровье и результат а не будет.


А данный догмат (а это именно догмат в который предлагается верить) можно как-либо доказать на практике? Сказать можно всё, что угодно. 



> Время упадка. И это мало кого радует.


Т.е. тантра теперь даётся для тех, кто обладает малыми способностями?
Тогда это утверждение противоречит примеру с 300 килограммами.



> У нас в учебнике математики не описаны интегральные исчисления. И нам учительница про них не рассказывала. Это бред - никаких интегралов в природе не существует. Кто сомневается - может посмотреть ко мне в учебник - нету тут никаких интегралов!


Пока нам просто предлагается верить в некие новые, недоказанные интегралы. По типу: "мамой клянусь, эта формула, несмотря на то, что её нет в учебнике - верная". 



> За сим участие в дисскусии завершаю за бессмысленностью повтороно приведения аналогичных аргументов. Всем спасибо!


Аргументов не прозвучало. Вы просто предложили поверить и всё.
Увы, для критического подхода этого мало.

----------


## PampKin Head

Имхо, все разборы полетов не в том, что кто то использует термин Хинаяна\Махаяна, а в другом -> есть statement: реализация  Архата - не Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи. Будда - это и Архат, но вот Архат - это не Будда. Если Архат=Будда, то нет смысла огород городить, это точно.

Отсюда и все копья. Отсюда и темы: а если реализация одна и таже, то зачем разнообразие методов излишних? А если нет, то избыточное начинает иметь смысл.

----------


## Топпер

Ох, тогда надо глубже копать: что такое Ниббана. Ибо, для Тхеравады нет разницы Будда или Архат в плане Ниббаны. Реализация Ниббаны у них одинакова.
А остальные различия, хоть и важны, но всё равно перестают играть значение при достижении Махапариниббаны.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ох, тогда надо глубже копать: что такое Ниббана. Ибо, для Тхеравады нет разницы Будда или Архат. Реализация Ниббаны у них одинакова.


О том и речь, что это - главный момент, где дорожки несут многообразие выбора из 2-х.

Что то не припомню терминов достижения Архатами *Маха*паринирваны (кроме Шакьямуни). Хотя это, может быть, обусловлено моим невежеством.

----------


## Ersh

> Пока нам просто предлагается верить в некие новые, недоказанные интегралы.


Ну почему же недоказанные-то? Будто в Махаяне не было Просветленных личностей? Сами же ссылаетесь на опыт практики, как на критерий :Smilie: 

Хотя я тоже не верю во все эти сказки с нагами, однако, можно предположить, что наряду с корпусом текстов признанными стхавирами, существовала и другая группа текстов, также признанными и теми, кого впоследствии назвали махаянистами. Иначе не было бы причин для раскола.
http://psylib.org.ua/books/radha01/txt10.htm

----------


## Топпер

С тем, что практики других школ могут что-то дать я не спорю. Мне здесь оценивать трудно. С другой стороны, и христианские практики даютнекий  результат: люди могут стать лучше.
Я просто хочу прояснить вопрос о происхождении. А вот здесь как раз присутсвует вера.

----------


## Ондрий

ну вот... вырвали таки меня из самадхи  :Smilie: 




> Вопрос: а зачем вообще такие наставления, если люди прекрасно достигали Освобождения и методами Тхеравады?


1е с чего начинается Махаяна - объяснение того чем она отличается от "раннего буддизма". Освобождение не означает Становление Буддой. Вводятся доп. "ярусы" дальнейшего продвижения на пути.




> Вот именно, что методы. Если тантра позволяла достигать Освобождения без монашества, путём культивации и преобразования страстей, почему же Будда сам шёл методом отсечения и аскезы? 
> Нелогично он себя вёл, в таком случае, не правда ли?


Базовое понятие Дхармы - 84000 различных учений для разных типов практикующих. Вы же не новичок!




> Ну и при чём здесь корни в Древней Индии? Я говорил про корни в раннем Буддизме.


Впомните зачем вы подняли этот вопрос про корни N-страниц назад. Забыли, с чего мы начали.




> Пожалуйста: Ананда только излагал сутты. А оценивали их пятьсот Архатов.


Есть фотографии? Записи и наскальные рисунки?




> В это предлагается ВЕРИТЬ? А чем тогда это лучше веры в пророков и бога?
> Вы хоть одного бога видели, что бы рассказывать о том, как им передавали тантры?


почитайте палийские Джатаки и Сутты, очень часто Готама описывает мир богов и их деяния. В Джатаках Индра просто замучил своими левыми проверками Бодхисаттву. Вы не верите Палийскому Канону?  :Smilie: 




> А какая мне разница до небуддийской тантры? В мире много всяких методов существовало. Например, методы употребления наркотиков. И, что, теперь будем интегрировать их в Буддизм?


внимательно читаем собеседника.




> Т.е. тантра теперь даётся для тех, кто обладает малыми способностями?
> Тогда это утверждение противоречит примеру с 300 килограммами.


внимтельно читаем собесдника.




> Пока нам просто предлагается верить в некие новые, недоказанные интегралы. По типу: "мамой клянусь, эта формула, несмотря на то, что её нет в учебнике - верная".


У вас есть возможность учиться по учебникам старших классов. Сдайте все экстерном или ждите перевода в старшие классы естественным путем.




> Аргументов не прозвучало. Вы просто предложили поверить и всё.
> Увы, для критического подхода этого мало.


У вас их тогда тоже не было - я должен верить палийскому канону, что его не придумали через сотни лет после паринирваны. Счет 1 - 1.

--------

З.Ы. меня не покидает ощущение, что западные последователи "наевшись" христ./комунист. культуры сильно резко делают акцент на духовном материализме. Оно и понятно - сколько лет поколения давили такой идеологией, что упоминания слов "боги" - вызывают некие странные психосоматические реакции... Читайте внимательно Палийский Канон - там все есть  :Wink: 

З.З.Ы. Духовным материалистам:

Нужно понимать тот период духовного и культурного контекста при котором Будда Повернул Колесо Дхармы. Ничего он НЕ менял во общих сансарных взглядах людей на реальность - боги, Меру, преты, якши и прочие фигурировали как персонажи сутт и джатак. Сделайте усилие и задумайтесь - *насколько сильно отличалось мировозрение* тех 1х учеников и сегодняшних, рьяно выхолащивающих Дхарму до уровня Орбита без сахара превращая ее в некие *мертвые выжимки*, которые пытаются привить на свой ум и европейский взгляд научного коммуниста.

-----
Вот может поэтому давно уже не появлялось Архатов, кои в прошлые времена прославляли Дхарму своими победами.

----------


## Топпер

> 1е с чего начинается Махаяна - объяснение того чем она отличается от "раннего буддизма". Освобождение не означает Становление Буддой. Вводятся доп. "ярусы" дальнейшего продвижения на пути.


Вот, вот. Навводили дополнительных ярусов.



> Базовое понятие Дхармы - 84000 различных учений для разляных типов практикующих. Вы же не новичок!


И вот именно поэтому я скептически отношусь к таким лозунгам.
Вопрос остаётся открытым.



> Впомните зачем вы подняли этот вопрос про корни N-страниц назад. Забыли, с чего мы начали.


Так я и сейчас повторю, что в корней тантры в раннем Буддизме не было.



> Есть фотографии? Записи и наскальные рисунки?


Есть придание (кстати, общее для всех направлений) о прохождении Первого Собора: он же был до раскола.



> почитайте палийские Джатаки и Сутты, очень часто Готама описывает мир богов и их деяния. В Джатаках Индра просто замучил своими левыми проверками Бодхисаттву. Вы не верите Палийскому Канону?


 Я не видел Индру. Не знаком с ним. Вот, когда познакомлюсь, и спрошу, как дело было, тогда буду знать. 
Сейчас же, я просто имею факт, что такие диалоги есть в Каноне. А что это, реальное общение с богами или фольклор, который облёк в такую антропоморфную форму важные вехи в доктрине - это большой вопрос.



> внимательно читаем собеседника.


Понял. Ответа нет.



> внимательно читаем собеседника.


То же самое.



> У вас есть возможность учиться по учебникам старших классов. Сдайте все экстерном или ждите перевода в старшие классы естественным путем.


Для меня пока не из чего не седует, что это учебники для старших классов, а, скажем, не для младших.



> У вас их тогда тоже не было - я должен верить палийскому канону, что его не придумали через сотни лет после паринирваны. Счет 1 - 1.


Возвращаемся к Соборам. Если его придумали через сотни лет, что что оглашали на Соборах? У вас, как выдвинувшего предположение, что не Палийский Канон, есть докозательства этого предположения?



> меня не покидает ощущение, что западные последователи "наевшись" христ./комунист. культуры сильно резко делают акцент на духовном материализме.


Ай-ай. Переход на личности. Видимо аргументов более нет.

----------


## sergey

Уважаемые собеседники, призываю вспомнить прозвучавшее в этой теме:



> Цитата:
> По мне так, для этого достаточно терпимости и взаимного уважения к чужому мнению
> 
> Вот именно это я и хотел сказать. Спасибо.


А то как бы к вечеру, когда я соберусь написать, тему не закрыли. И потом, давайте придерживаться темы - про тантру.

P.S. На Lioncity такие темы быстро обрубают: в форме про тхераваду - про тхераваду, про тантру - там где про тантру.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не видел Индру. Не знаком с ним. Вот, когда познакомлюсь, и спрошу, как дело было, тогда буду знать.
> Сейчас же, я просто имею факт, что такие диалоги есть в Каноне. А что это, реальное общение с богами или фольклор, который облёк в такую антропоморфную форму важные вехи в доктрине - это большой вопрос.


Аргумент, однако.

Я не видел ни Шакьямуни, ни Ананду, ни даже Махакашьяпу. Они для меня - как Индра. Такие же персонажи сутт.

----------


## Топпер

Видите ли. Ананда, Макассапа и Готама, всё же людьми были. А мой опыт подсказывает, что люди всё-таки бывают в этом мире.
Опыта общения с богами у меня нет.
А есть ли кто-либо на форуме, кто может сказать о себе, что он общался с богами?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Видите ли. Ананда, Макассапа и Готама, всё же людьми были. А мой опыт подсказывает, что люди всё-таки бывают в этом мире.
> Опыта общения с богами у меня нет.
> А есть ли кто-либо на форуме, кто может сказать о себе, что он общался с богами?


Опа...

Ну и что, что они были людьми? А вот Шакьямуни много рассказывал про существование богов и их взаимодействие с людьми.

У меня тоже нет опыта общения с умершими и ушедшими в Нирвану. Поэтому для меня обыт общения с ними такой же, как и с богами\демонами.

----------


## Топпер

Вот только он не рассказывал, что Дхамму получил от богов.
Напротив, он всегда говорил, что сам открыл Путь. - это главное. 

А про Ниббану - совершенно верно. Это надо проверять на практике, а не верить в неё.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот только он не рассказывал, что Дхамму получил от богов.
> Напротив, он всегда говорил, что сам открыл Путь.


Поэтому Он и единственный в нашу Кали-Югу. Прошу заметить, что в цепочке
Будда\Бодхисаттвы-Нагараджа-Нагарджуна *источником передачи является не владыка нагов*. Он лишь звено в цепи линии приемственности.

То, что в линии приемственности только люди, для меня не является определяющим аргументом.

----------


## Топпер

> Он лишь звено в цепи линии приемственности.


Слабое звено.



> То, что в линии приемственности только люди, для меня не является определяющим аргументом.


Конечно, лучше, когда есть письменные источники.

----------


## Ондрий

> Слабое звено.
> 
> Конечно, лучше, когда есть письменные источники.


вот они и есть  :Smilie:  - сутры

----------


## До

> Во-первых випассаны в тхераваде есть разные. Во-вторых даже одна и та жа випассана разными людьми понимается по-разному. В-третьих даже одна и та жа випассана одним и тем же человеком, но в разное время тоже понимается по-разному.  В целом у меня такое представление: в тхеравадинской випассане мне нравится, что есть метод – очень тонкий и тщательно сбалансированный – но тебе не говорят, ЧТО ты должен получить, ты не занимаешь размышлением об ЭТОМ, не занимаешь аналитикой – ты делаешь чистый эксперимент, отказавшись от любого представления о результате. Я слышал мнение, что это даже опаснее, чем в ваджраяне, т.к. уму не на что опереться, он просто оказывается в глубоком шоке. Вообще, конечно, аналитика есть, но она относится исключительно к тому, что сейчас происходит с твоим умом. Это как совершенно практическое использование, например, теннисной ракетки – «а можно вот так и тогда вот так получится, а можно так -  и тогда вот так, но если я хочу вот так, то тогда сейчас мне надо так…». И, безусловно, есть три характеристики и т.д. Но опять-таки, не надо заниматься каким-то специальным анализом бытия в их свете, специальным пониманием истинной реальности. Вы просто экспериментируете и наблюдаете за своим умом, сверяя всё это с указанным методом.Но мое впечатление сложилось после непосредственного и длительного контакта с учителем.


 Скажите пожалуйста на каких суттах основывается такая випассана?

----------


## Ондрий

> А про Ниббану - совершенно верно. Это надо проверять на практике, а не верить в неё.


Равно аналогично и про Махаяну. А про Тантру тем более - результаты, если судить по "техническому заданию", должны быть уже сразу.

----------


## Константин_К.

> Скажите пожалуйста на каких суттах основывается такая випассана?


На глубоко понятой сатипаттхана сутте. Особенно по третьей основе осозанности - практике работы с умом. А также на различных методах баланса. Это кратко собрано здесь: http://dhamma.ru/lib/wings/table.htm
Плюс еще, например, это



> Возвращаясь к теме отслеживания впечатления интеллекта.
> 
> С помощью отслеживания можно изучить причинно-следственные связи в смысле следствий данной причины - например, чувства и апперцепцию, возникающие при впечатлении.
> 
> Это отслеживание имеет несколько применений - в аспектах нравственности (обуздание и предотвращение), сосредоточения (развитие и поддержание) и мудрости (управление и прекращение).
> 
> В аспекте мудрости возможно обратное отслеживание - например, на основе какого впечатления возникает то или иное чувство.
> 
> Примерно уловив впечатление, можно перейти к прямому отслеживанию и несколько раз отследить, как на основе впечатления возникает чувство. Можно также отследить апперцепцию и мысли, сопуствующие чувству.
> ...


Тут подробно и системно начинает описываться один из методов. Можете у Ассаджи попросить точные ссылки на все использованные здесь им сутты.

Есть также очень глубокие практические инструкции и в Дхаммападе, и в других текстах. Но часто, чтобы их понять, надо или очень точно и с анализом комментариев переводить с пали, или иметь мощную интуицию и личный опыт, или иметь возможность обучаться у тех, кто обладает первым и вторым.

----------


## Константин_К.

Любопытно также практика Будды, описанная, например, в суттах Дигха Hикаи.
Дигха Никая 2. Сутта о плодах отшельничества:




> Так, с сосредоточенной мыслью – чистой, ясной, незапятнанной, лишенной нечистоты, гибкой, готовой к действию, стойкой, непоколебимой – он направляет и обращает мысль к знанию, охватывающему сердце. Охватывая сердцем сердце других существ, других личностей, он постигает их.
> Наделенную страстью мысль он постигает как наделенную страстью мысль.
> Свободную от страсти мысль он постигает как свободную от страсти мысль.
> Наделенную ненавистью мысль он постигает как наделенную ненавистью мысль.
> Свободную от ненависти мысль он постигает как свободную от ненависти мысль.
> Наделенную заблуждением мысль он постигает как наделенную заблуждением мысль.
> Свободную от заблуждения мысль он постигает как свободную от заблуждения мысль.
> Собранную мысль он постигает как собранную мысль.
> Несобранную мысль он постигает как несобранную мысль.
> ...


Как МНЕ кажется, именно практика работы с умом-сердцем (знание и понимание каждой реакции, каждого возникающего состояния ума – простого не-составного качества, полный так сказать «разбор» ума в «режиме реального времени») является ключевой и аккумулирует в себе смысл випассаны.
Но эта практика автоматически включает и совершенную нравственность (например, честность – как иначе себя знать?) и совершенную концентрацию от момента к моменту (ум "собран", ум лишь ОДНО простое текущее качество, целиком "охватывающее", нет рефлексии, она – уже следующий момент, следующее простое качество и т.д.).
Это и есть знание своего сердца.

----------


## sergey

> У меня просьба к модераторам не закрывать пока эту тему (если вдруг надумают). Я сегодня вечером хотел бы чуть чуть написать сюда (про некоторые аналогии между тем, что есть в тхераваде и тем, что, как говорят и пишут, есть в ваджраяне).


А нет, извиняюсь, не буду ничего писать, по крайней мере сегодня.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

По сути вопроса, поднятого в исходном сообщении, из всего вышеизложенного можно сделать вывод, что представители тхеравады на данном форуме признают иные буддийские системы аутентичными ровно настолько, насколько эти системы соответствуют учению тхеравады, которое отождествляется с Палийским Каноном. Соответственно, все, чего в тхераваде (или в Палийском Каноне) нет, аутентичным буддийским учением считаться не может. Верно?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

Лучше сказать так: то что входит в Палийский Канон является учением Будды.

----------


## Ассаджи

> По сути вопроса, поднятого в исходном сообщении, из всего вышеизложенного можно сделать вывод, что представители тхеравады на данном форуме признают иные буддийские системы аутентичными ровно настолько, насколько эти системы соответствуют учению тхеравады, которое отождествляется с Палийским Каноном. Соответственно, все, чего в тхераваде (или в Палийском Каноне) нет, аутентичным буддийским учением считаться не может. Верно?


Это популярное заблуждение. 

В "четырех великих отношениях" речь идет о проверке достоверности слов, авторство которых приписывается Будде. Для проверки эти слова сверяются с достоверными словами Будды. Они вполне могут включать в себя дополнительные слова Будды.

Мне непонятно словосочетание "аутентичная буддийская система". 

Есть учение Будды Сакьямуни, сохраненное в Типитаке, не только на языке пали, но и на китайском языке. Для его воплощения на практике могут создаваться и использоваться разнообразные методические приемы. 

И есть теории, подходы и приемы, прямо противоречащие учению Будды.

Во всех современных направлениях буддизма есть элементы, соответствующие учению Будды, и элементы, ему не соответствующие.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> В "четырех великих отношениях" речь идет о проверке достоверности слов, авторство которых приписывается Будде. Для проверки эти слова сверяются с достоверными словами Будды. Они вполне могут включать в себя дополнительные слова Будды.


Вы только забыли добавить, какие именно слова Будды Вы считаете достоверными. Разве Вы считаете достоверными словами Будды слова из Лотосовой Сутры или Гухьясамаджа-тантры?




> Мне непонятно словосочетание "аутентичная буддийская система".


Это совокупность методов, которая ведет к осуществлению целей, к которым вел своих учеников Будда Шакьямуни.




> Во всех современных направлениях буддизма есть элементы, соответствующие учению Будды, и элементы, ему не соответствующие.


Дима, так об этом и речь. Соответствие ведь проверяется по тому учению Будды, которое изложено в Типитаке. Если соответствет - буддийское. Не соответствует - небуддийское.

Здесь нет нужды в дипломатичных уходах от прямых ответов. Вы никого не обидите (ну разве что куру хунга  :Smilie: ), если прямо скажете, что не считаете буддийскими множество основополагающих принципов ваджраяны в частности и махаяны в целом, а тесты махаянских сутр и тантр полагаете выдумками поздних авторов.

Очень странно, когда человек (я говорю не о ком-то конкретном) заявляет, что не верит, что Нагарджуна получил сутры у нагов, но после А не может сказать Б: сутры махаяны поздние вымыслы. Очень странно слышать ответы типа "ну, в каждой буддийской традиции есть элементы, не соответствующие Типитаке", потому что в том же в индуизме можно найти элементы, соответствующие Типитаке. Но это не делает индуизм буддизмом.

Мнение махаянистов о тхераваде возможно не всегда для тхеравадинов лестно (хотя подлинных практиков тхеравады ничье мнение беспокоить не должно), но по крайней мере оно выражается предельно открыто. Хотелось бы того же и с другой стороны. Чем ходить вокруг да около, почему бы прямо не ответить на вопрос, который сформулирован в начале треда. Опять-таки, кроме куру хунга никто не обидится, а с куру хунгом мы договоримся. :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

Игорь, слишком много обобщений. Не все так прямолинейно, каждый случай требует отдельного исследования. К примеру, взять нагарджуновскую "Сухрил-лекху". За основу явна взята палийская "Пратимокша", но слегка модернизированная: вводится понятие махаяны как широкого пути. Это кто, наги придумали? Или из-за этого это теперь не слово Будды?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Валерий, это снова уход от прямого ответа в частности. Сухрил-лекха - не сутра, это шастра, текст, который написан Нагарджуной, и никто и никогда не говорил, что это принесено из мира нагов. Речь идет об основополагающих принципах махаяны и ваджраяны, которые изложены в текстах, которые данные учения возводят к различным буддам, в том числе к Шакьямуни.

Можно сформулировать вопрос предельно просто, например: Считаете ли вы, что Лотосовая Сутра излагает слова Будды Шакьямуни, или вы считаете, что это произведение неизвестного автора, жившего несколько столетий после Будды? Считаете ли вы, что учение Лотосовой сутры соответствует учению Будды или не соответствует? И так далее.

Для махаяны Лотосовая сутра несопоставимо важнее, чем Сухрил-лекха, поэтому признавать второе и отрицать первое не означает признание махаяны буддизмом, так же, как признание наличия в индуизме практики дхьян не означает признание индуизма буддизмом.

----------


## Топпер

*2 shubhar*



> Равно аналогично и про Махаяну. А про Тантру тем более - результаты, если судить по "техническому заданию", должны быть уже сразу


Так нету результатов.  :Smilie: 

*2 Игорь Берхин*



> Соответственно, все, чего в тхераваде (или в Палийском Каноне) нет, аутентичным буддийским учением считаться не может. Верно?


ИМХО: те метотды, которые входят в прямое противоречие - те, думаю, не могут считаться. А те, что являются вариациями - приемлемы.
Например сама постановка вопроса насчёт экстатических методов, думаю не является буддийской.
Сам Будда ушёл от любых плотских радостей и всю жизнь был монахом.
Можно ли предположить, что бы он завёл себе подругу и занимался с ней сексом, пил бы алкоголь и т.п.?



> Очень странно слышать ответы типа "ну, в каждой буддийской традиции есть элементы, не соответствующие Типитаке", потому что в том же в индуизме можно найти элементы, соответствующие Типитаке. Но это не делает индуизм буддизмом.


Поэтому никто и не говорит, что Ваджраяна - это не Буддизм.
Ведь все основные идеи разделяются и Ваджраяной и Тхеравадой.
Другое дело, что Ваджраяна, как целостное направление вряд ли была задумана Готамой Буддой.
Да и вообще, спор идёт скорее о методах тантры, а не о том, что считать Буддизмом.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Продолжаем движение от А к Б.  :Smilie: 

Скажите, Топпер, как по Вашему мнению, если человек практикует то, что Вы считаете Учением Будды, но при этом употребляет спиртное и занимается сексом, может ли он тогда достичь тех целей, которые ставил перед учениками будда Шакьямуни? Или же спиртное и секс становятся непреодолимым препятствием на пути к ниббане?

----------


## Ондрий

> *2 shubhar*
> 
> Так нету результатов.


А судьи кто?(С)




> Поэтому никто и не говорит, что Ваджраяна - это не Буддизм.


ну вот, мы и не сомневались, что вас сможем убедить  :Wink: 




> Ведь все основные идеи разделяются и Ваджраяной и Тхеравадой.


Мы практически нашли общий язык.




> Другое дело, что Ваджраяна, как целостное направление вряд ли была задумана Готамой Буддой.


Совершенно верно! Более того, по Махаяне Будда Шакьямуни достиг пробуждения задолго до нисхождения с Тушита. (хотя для вас видимо это не аргумент)

Я больше скажу, изложение Дхармы велось на уже существовавшем семантическом поле проблематик древних систем Индии. Будда использовал "местный язык и менталитет", для изложения Дхармы на понятном "местным" языке. И, кстати, терминология была совсем не греческая, а почему-то местная.  :Wink: 




> Да и вообще, спор идёт скорее о методах тантры, а не о том, что считать Буддизмом.


Методы неотрывны от Тантры, ибо Тантра и есть Метод скорейшего Пробуждения.

----------


## Борис

> Мнение махаянистов о тхераваде возможно не всегда для тхеравадинов лестно (хотя подлинных практиков тхеравады ничье мнение беспокоить не должно), но по крайней мере оно выражается предельно открыто. Хотелось бы того же и с другой стороны.


Так "тхераянисты" и "махавадины"  :Smilie:  все разные, да и вопрос на самом деле сложный (даже если отбросить ложную политкорректность).

----------


## Ануруддха

> Валерий, это снова уход от прямого ответа в частности.


Вроде бы я предельно ясно выразился: сначала описал общий подход и как этот подход может работать на конкретном примере. Сразу видно где слова Будды, а где творческое наследие пусть не нагов, но самого Нагарджуны (или того автора который подписался его именем). Разбирать таким образм весь корпус махаянских текстов, от кого будды куда и что пошло, я не вижу смысла.

Как правильно написал Ассаджи: "Во всех современных направлениях буддизма есть элементы, соответствующие учению Будды, и элементы, ему не соответствующие."

Так понимаю, Игорь, в передачу сутр через нагов вы верите?

----------


## До

> Аналогично: а почему мне стоит верить, что в палийском Каноне именно Слова Будды, а не микс его слов со словами пересказывавших сутты? Аналогичные темы в дальневосточном Каноне с его вегетарианскими вставками.


Не вставки это, а аутентичная части сутр, если их прочитать внимательно, то понятно, что там речь идет не о вегетарианстве, а о чем-то другом. К примеру, нужно смотреть не только на неприятные запреты, но и на их обоснования.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Валерий, я верю и в значительно более удивительные вещи: в то, что Бодхисаттва смог избрать место и время своего рождения, в то, что будучи слоном, обезьяной или птицей можно вести живых существ к освобождению, в то, что можно знать состояние ума другого существа, в то, что можно знать свои и чужие прошлые жизни, в то, что благодаре практике можно коснуться солнца и луны, в то, что можно передавать учение богам и т.д. Вы в это не верите? Это все написано в суттах. Это что, более удивительно, чем передача учения нагам и получение от них этого учения? Для архата это вполне доступно. Возможно, Вас смущает название "наги", но здесь речь идет не о пресмыкающихся, а о божествах уровня Чатурмахараджика.

Когда мы говорим об аутентичности той или иной системы, то это означает возможность или невозможность обретения ее методами освобождения, которому учил Будда Шакьямуни. Речь пока не идет об источнике происхождения, это иной вопрос.

"Во всех современных направлениях буддизма есть элементы, соответствующие учению Будды, и элементы, ему не соответствующие." Давайте не ограничиваться общими фразами, а проанализируем: то, что соответствует, существенно или несущественно? То, что не соответствует, существенно или несущественно? То, что кажется противоречащим, существенно или несущественно?

Это важные и интересные вопросы, которые помогут и тем, и другим лучше понять учения друг-друга. И не нужно бояться задеть чье-то обостренное чувство аутентичности. По крайней мере, в наши дни у практиков сутр махаяны, тантр ваджраяны и упадеш дзогчен нет необходимости доказывать, что они не верблюды и ведут родословную от Будды Шакьямуни. В конце концов, само утверждение о том, что Будда лично реализовал то, чему учил, - тоже вопрос веры.

----------


## Alert

//Соответственно, все, чего в тхераваде (или в Палийском Каноне) нет, аутентичным буддийским учением считаться не может. Верно? //

Я конечно не представитель тхеравады, но тоже скажу. Конечно личное мнение. Что меня в этом треде удивляет, так это уровень рассуждений. Типа "скажите прямо: махаяна это черное, а тхеавада белое?" Сам я одно время думал, что махаяна (и тантра) - сплошь белая и пушитсая. Однако потом начал задумываться, что не все для меня такое пушистое. Например получил я практику Ваджарасаттвы, начал практиковать каждый день.Вроде что-то получается, но потом понял: зачем мне визуализировать того-же Ваджрасаттву, если я сразу "выхожу" на него без визуализации? Пошел на посвящение Тары геше Тинлея, вроде тоже все хорошо. Но если я достаточно долго почитаю "ом таре ту таре туре сууха", я могу сразу, без визуализации почувствовать Тару, как некую сущность. Но при этом нужно ведь осознавать, что и Тара и Ваджрасаттва пусты. Ну так точно также я могу работать с пустотой любого феномена, в т.ч. и собственных радостей, пристрастий и заморочек. Так дело тут не в Таре и других, а просто в пустоте по Нагарджуне. Мало народу понимает эту идею, но идея очень глубокая и хорошая. Стал я тогда внимательнее сутты палийские читать и комментарии всякие. Глядь, а там ведь еще более глубокие и простые идеи заложены! Которых в махаяне вообще нету. Будто их и небыло! Причем идеи эти более универсальны, нежели идеи махаяны. При этом идеи махаяны есть подмножество идей тхеравады, которые были более разработаны и догматизированы. Нпример бодхичитта. Для меня логическая противоречивость этой идеи стала очевидна довольно давно. Сейчас я думаю, что бодхичитта есть абсолютизированная и догматизированная идея метты. Или взять "полное и окончательное освобождение" махаяны. Для меня это как "вторая свежесть" по Булгакову. Если в тхераваде будда и архат по "степени освобождения" не отличаются, то в махаяне эта идея абсолютизирована и положена в основу догматики.

Так что в махаяне есть и "белое" и "черное", всего в меру перемешано.  :Smilie:  Если сказать просто и честно, то аутентичного учения Будды в данный момент просто не существует. Как это ни обидно слышать. Буддийские религии конечно существуют...  :Smilie:  Если не пытаться выйти за рамки собственной религии, то понять первоначальное учение и идеи Будды просто невозможно. Тем более в наше время народ просто разучился думать своей сосбственной головой. Никакая махаяна, тантра, дзогчен или тхеравада сами по себе, от одной к ним принадлежности или повторения слов учителей, не смогут нас освободить. Союза нет, но анекдоты советские остались: "чего тут думать, работать (практиковать) надо!"...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

В этом и есть великое чудо Дхармы - вроде нет ни одного полностью аутентичного буддизма,  вроде нет единой системы, нет ничего, про что можно сказать, что оно и есть буддизм - но работает уже третье тысячелетие.

----------


## Alert

Если Тантра дает кому-то освобождение - поклоняюсь Тантре!
Если Тхеравада дает кому-то освобождение - поклоняюсь Тхераваде!
Если Дзен дает кому-то освобождение - поклоняюсь Дзен!
Если Дзогчен дает кому-то освобождение - поклоняюсь Дзогчен!
Если Будда дает нам осовобождение - поклоняюсь Будде!
Если Сангха дает нам освобождение - поклоняюсь Сангхе!
Если Учитель дает нам освобождение - поклоняюсь Учителю!

Лишь бы было Освобождение!  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

*2 shubhar* 



> Мы практически нашли общий язык.


Это радует.



> Совершенно верно! Более того, по Махаяне Будда Шакьямуни достиг пробуждения задолго до нисхождения с Тушита. (хотя для вас видимо это не аргумент)


Действительно, не аргумент. Более того,  сама этота гипотеза требует доказательств.



> Я больше скажу, изложение Дхармы велось на уже существовавшем семантическом поле проблематик древних систем Индии. Будда использовал "местный язык и менталитет", для изложения Дхармы на понятном "местным" языке.


Опыт Тхеравады показывает, что для того, что бы вести проповедь, совсем не обязательно облекать все идеи в тантрические образы.



> Методы неотрывны от Тантры, ибо Тантра и есть Метод скорейшего Пробуждения.


Именно в этом камень преткновения. Ибо имеются сомнения насчёт самих посылов: 
1.Что тантру передавал Будда Готама.
2.Что тантрические методы, в своей основе, - буддийские
3.Что танрические методы - это метод скорейшего пробуждения.

*2 Игорь Берхин*



> Скажите, Топпер, как по Вашему мнению, если человек практикует то, что Вы считаете Учением Будды, но при этом употребляет спиртное и занимается сексом, может ли он тогда достичь тех целей, которые ставил перед учениками будда Шакьямуни? Или же спиртное и секс становятся непреодолимым препятствием на пути к ниббане?


Думаю, что секс и спиртное не помогают на этом пути. И, если человек, употребляющий спиртное, достигает чего-либо, то это не благодаря алкоголю, а вопреки.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Сформулирую вопросы к форумским тхеравадинам таким образом:

1. Наличие чего именно в ваджраяне позволяет вам считать ваджраяну буддизмом?

2. Называя ваджраяну буддизмом, считаете ли вы, что те люди, которые практикуют ваджраяну, способны осуществить те цели, к которым вел Будда Сакьямуни (освобождение от страданий, достижение ниббаны, и т.д., как бы оно не называлось)?

Это очень простые и ясные вопросы, пожалуйста, ответьте на них так же ясно и просто. За, то верчение угрем, которое происходит в этом треде, в Индии времен Будды дискутирующий был бы давно изгнан из высшей лиги. :Smilie:  В Типитаке немало примеров того, как блестяще Будда вел диспуты, если уж брался за это дело. Хотелось бы того же от его последователей. :Smilie: 

2 shubhar:
Андрей, в дискуссии Вы ссылаетесь на источники, которые Вы сам считаете истинными, но которые не считают истинными Ваши оппоненты. Это бессмысленно. В качестве авторитетного свидетельства можно приводить только то, что считает истинным оппоненет, тогда ему не отвертеться. :Smilie: 

2 Топпер, по поводу сомнений. 
Сомнения конечно оправданы, но Вы зачастую подвергаете сомнениям не совсем то, что утверждают оппоненты.

"1.Что тантру передавал Будда Готама."
Нет такого утверждения. Есть утверждение: "Будда Шакьямуни передал знание тантр Гухьясамаджи и Калачакры царям Индрабодхи и Сучандре, соответственно. Данная передача осуществлялась не на материальном уровне, а силой самадхи учителя и ученика, когда учитель знает ум ученика, а ученик знает ум учителя. Рот Будды не произносил никакой текст во время этой передачи. Сторонние наблюдатели не имели возможности наблюдать сам факт этой передачи даже физически присутствуя при этих встречах Будды с учениками. Далее, на основе того прямого знания и видения, полученного во время передачи, Индрабодхи и Сучандра составили ТЕКСТЫ соответствующих тантр. Рот Будды никогда не произносил эти тексты, но эти тексты выражают знание, полученное от Будды. Естественно, поскольку рот Будды не произносил текст тантр, эти тексты не могли звучать ни на каких соборах. Ученики Индрабодхи и Сучандры не обладали такими же способностями, поэтому, чтобы помочь им понять смысл переданного, эти махасиддхи начали на материальном уровне проводить формальные посвящения, произносить слова мантр, объяснять текст и наставлять в методах. В течение нескольких столетий это знание передавалось очень ограниченному кругу учеников и только после пятого-шестого века н.э. тексты и методы стали широко доступны." Вот, примерно, как это происходило. В это можно верить или не верить, но лучше знать, что утверждает другая сторона, чем опровергать или подвергать сомнению собственные фантазии на этот счет. Что касается иных тантр, помимо Гухьясамаджи и Калачакры, мне неизвестны утверждения о том, что Будда Шакьямуни передавал еще какие-то тантры. Согласно традиции, у других тантр источниками являются другие будды. Например, источником тантры Ямантаки считается Будда Манджушри и т.д. Я не собираюсь доказывать истинность этих утверждений, а просто излагаю то, что говорит традиция.

"2.Что тантрические методы, в своей основе, - буддийские"
Методы сами по себе не являются ни буддийскими, ни небуддийскими. Нет ровным счетом ничего буддийского в освоении джханы или соблюдении пяти заповедей. Мы можем говорить, например, о том, можно ли с помощью тантрических методов прекращать гнев, желание и неведение. Опыт показывает, что можно. Но это связано не только с методом, который есть просто инструмент, а с конкретным его использованием. Молотком можно забить гвоздь, а можно разбить голову. И тот факт, что масса идиотов разбивает молотком голову, не дает оснований утверждать, что им нельзя забить гвоздь.

"3.Что тантрические методы - это метод скорейшего пробуждения." Ваджраяна - это метод скорейшего обретения состояния Будды - полного непревзойденного пробуждения. Никто не говорит, что этим методом можно быстрее достигнуть архатства, чем методами тхеравады. Методы тхеравады позволяют это сделать за неделю, но не знаю, получилось ли у кого-то.  Методы низших тантр требуют для полной их реализации от 16 до 3 жизней, высших тантр - чуть более трех лет. Но если сравнить с тем множеством жизней, которые затратил на обретение ануттара самма самбодхи Будда Сакьямуни, это быстро. Опять-таки, в это можно верить или не верить, но важно знать, что такое "быстро". В суттах нет объяснения того, что нужно делать, чтобы помимо "обычного" архатства стать буддой (это описывается в сутрах махаяны), так что по большому счету сравнивать не с чем.

PS. В суттах говорится, что архат обладает способностью знать ум других существ. Представьте себе на мгновение, что некому архату пришло в голову направить эту способность на Будду Сакьямуни. Далеко не факт, что он сразу начнет делиться полученным знанием с окружающими и рассказывать это на соборах.  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Рот Будды никогда не произносил эти тексты, но эти тексты выражают знание, полученное от Будды.


То есть стороннему наблюдателю придется поверить на слово говорящему: "эти тексты выражают знание, полученное от Будды".
В лучшем случае - реализациям говорящего.




> Далеко не факт, что он сразу начнет делиться полученным знанием с окружающими и рассказывать это на соборах


Согласен. 
Только вот к тому и приходим - что говорить не о чем.
Возможно ли говорить о том, о чем молчалось, что не было ни сказанным, ни записанным (и потому не услышанным и не прочитанным)?
Как можно обсуждать какие-то передачи учения, если они были вне слов, и даже вне нашего (земного) мира?

----------


## Ондрий

2 Игорь Берхин.



> Андрей, в дискуссии Вы ссылаетесь на источники, которые Вы сам считаете истинными, но которые не считают истинными Ваши оппоненты. Это бессмысленно. В качестве авторитетного свидетельства можно приводить только то, что считает истинным оппоненет, тогда ему не отвертеться.


Не совсем - я просто "знакомил" в почти каждом посте с позициями других школ. Порциями  :Wink: 
-----

2 оппоненты.

Я почитал ваши аргументы. В начале вы аппелировали, что Учение Махаяны/Тантры "перегружено" мифологией и мистикой. Но ведь в Суттах этого не меньше!! Ответье прямо - мифология и мистика, и теперь, на данной стадии дискуссии, является "лишней"?. Заранее скажу, что в Махаяне мифология и мистика также не является приоритетной. Это просто некое событийное поле... Антураж. Главное как и везде - культивация правильных взглядов и выполнение предписаний по практике.

Далее, вы аппелировали к неприемлемости методик. Однако, ранее, я утверждал, что методики сами по себе уже существовали до прихода Будды. Вопрос был в окончательном "воззрении". Ведь именно *это* и стало тем, что отличило Дхарму Будды от тех учений, которые он сам практиковал до становления Буддой. Он их не отрицал, он говорил об их НЕДОСТАТОЧНОСТИ, а не о полнейшей ЛОЖНОСТИ. 

Вы согласны с этим?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> То есть стороннему наблюдателю придется поверить на слово говорящему: "эти тексты выражают знание, полученное от Будды".
> В лучшем случае - реализациям говорящего.


Точно так же, как слушателям Будды пришлось поверить на слово, что он обрел просветление. :Smilie: 




> Как можно обсуждать какие-то передачи учения, если они были вне слов, и даже вне нашего (земного) мира?


А мы обсуждаем эти учения прежде всего в той фазе, когда они были облечены в слова и начали передаваться в нашем мире. :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

*2 Игорь Берхин*



> 1. Наличие чего именно в ваджраяне позволяет вам считать ваджраяну буддизмом?


Например, возьмём признаки выделенные профессором Торчиновым. Думаю, что вы помните их.



> 2. Называя ваджраяну буддизмом, считаете ли вы, что те люди, которые практикуют ваджраяну, способны осуществить те цели, к которым вел Будда Сакьямуни (освобождение от страданий, достижение ниббаны, и т.д., как бы оно не называлось)?


Хороший вопрос. ИМХО, думаю, что нет. Ибо, в Махаяне априорно стремятся не к Ниббане, а, в лучшем случае, к Нирване (в том понимании, как это видит Махаяна). Т.к. концепции разные, думаю, трудно ожидать одинакового результата. Плюс, разница в видении природы Будды. Не думаю, что реализация на практике теоретически разных посылов способна привести к одному и тому же.



> Есть утверждение: "Будда Шакьямуни передал знание тантр Гухьясамаджи и Калачакры царям Индрабодхи и Сучандре, соответственно. Данная передача осуществлялась не на материальном уровне, а силой самадхи учителя и ученика, когда учитель знает ум ученика, а ученик знает ум учителя


Вот это всё и вызывает сомнения.



> Мы можем говорить, например, о том, можно ли с помощью тантрических методов прекращать гнев, желание и неведение. Опыт показывает, что можно. Но это связано не только с методом, который есть просто инструмент, а с конкретным его использованием.


Гнев можно прекратить и с помощью антидепрессантов (и вообще хим. препаратов). Только будем ли мы считать их буддийскими методами?
Касаемо тантрических методов: думаю, если бы Будда считал нужным их передвать, он передал бы их Сангхе. 
Не думаю, что у ближайших учеников способности были меньше, чем у современых людей.



> Что тантрические методы - это метод скорейшего пробуждения." Ваджраяна - это метод скорейшего обретения состояния Будды - полного непревзойденного пробуждения. ....Методы низших тантр требуют для полной их реализации от 16 до 3 жизней, высших тантр - чуть более трех лет.


Сами эти утверждения вызывают недоверие, ибо непонятно на чём базируются. Как я понимаю, в это тоже предлагается поверить?

*2 shubhar*



> Но ведь в Суттах этого не меньше!! Ответье прямо - мифология и мистика, и теперь, на данной стадии дискуссии, является "лишней"?.


Отвечу вопросом на вопрос: а как вы думаете, например в Джатаках, где Будда, будучи животым, разговаривает с соплеменниками, - это тоже правда?
В Палийском Каноне, конечно, есть метафоры, но там они не подменяют собой смысла.



> Далее, вы аппелировали к неприемлемости методик. Однако, ранее, я утверждал, что методики сами по себе уже существовали до прихода Будды. Вопрос был в окончательном "воззрении". Ведь именно это и стало тем, что отличило Дхарму Будды от тех учений, которые он сам практиковал до становления Буддой. Он их не отрицал, он говорил об их НЕДОСТАТОЧНОСТИ, а не о полнейшей ЛОЖНОСТИ.


Раз он их не использовал, значит, не видел в них смысла.

----------


## Ануруддха

> 1. Наличие чего именно в ваджраяне позволяет вам считать ваджраяну буддизмом?


С точки зрения Тхеравады Ваджраяна не является буддизмом. Буддизм ваджраяны - это самоназвание. Начало процесса самоидентификации  было положено на втором буддийском соборе. Махасангхики решили организовать "свой буддизм". С точки зрения исследователя в важдраяне есть элементы буддизма, индуизма и шаманизма.

По поводу безмолвной передачи учения, почему-то даже своим ближайшим ученикам Будда не оставил и намека на сей факт. При этом нельзя сказать, что они был не подготовлены или могли понять его неправильно. Более того, он прямо утвреждал, что ничего не утаил. Опять же независимые исследователи говорят об истоках той или иной тантры, что они появились несколько веков спустя, и никак не связаны с Буддой Шакьямуни.

Архатство и есть достижение состояния будды. А вот с "быстрыми" и даже "великими" методами действительно не все понятно. Должны уже проявиться какие-то результаты.

----------


## Ондрий

> *2 shubhar*
> Отвечу вопросом на вопрос: а как вы думаете, например в Джатаках, где Будда, будучи животым, разговаривает с соплеменниками, - это тоже правда?
> В Палийском Каноне, конечно, есть метафоры, но там они не подменяют собой смысла.


Я просил ответить прямо. В таком случае, если вы отвечаете вопросом на вопрос, прямо не отвечу и я, а предлагаю вам, в качестве ответа, следующее: 

1. Абхидхарма является ложной мифологией в разделе Учений о строении мира?

2. Целые главы Сутт (Дихгха Никая к примеру) содержат повествования о мирах богов и причем на доктринальном уровне - это по вашему незначительные "метафоры"?

3. Прошу *прямо* ответить на вопрос - вы считаете "сверхестественное" реальным?

4. Вы не ответили Игорю по поводу п.3. Где, по вашему, границы "сверхъественного"? 

5. Пробуждение, ясновидение, и прочие достижения по ходу практики и становление архатом - это не сверхъественное? 

6. Отрицатете ли вы реальное существование богов, асуров и прочих существ отличных от людей и животных? Нужен *прямой ответ* - Индра (к примеру) - реально существующее существо или метафора?




> Раз он их не использовал, значит, не видел в них смысла.


Вы меня немного не поняли. Повторю в который раз - он ИСПОЛЬЗОВАЛ методики, которые изучал ранее у своих Гуру: дхъяну, базовые понятия о карме, сансаре и прочем. Расхождения были в в окончательном воззрении, а технологии были те же самые. А с ваших слов следует, что Будда с нуля "придумал" карму, сансару, дхъяну, мокшу и прочее.. Раскрыл, так сказать, дремучим индусам глаза на мир  :Wink: 

Не ожидал, что придется мне вам рассказывать житие Будды.  :Wink:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Например, возьмём признаки выделенные профессором Торчиновым. Думаю, что вы помните их.


Я их не помню. Я помню, что в этих признаках масса несуразностей. Это я когда-то анализировал на данном форуме.




> ИМХО, думаю, что нет. Ибо, в Махаяне априорно стремятся не к Ниббане, а, в лучшем случае, к Нирване (в том понимании, как это видит Махаяна). Т.к. концепции разные, думаю, трудно ожидать одинакового результата. Плюс, разница в видении природы Будды. Не думаю, что реализация на практике теоретически разных посылов способна привести к одному и тому же.


Поразительно, с одной стороны Вы считаете, что махаяна в целом (включая ваджраяну) не ведет к реализации буддийских целей, что основополагающие тексты и идеи махаяны в целом (включая ваджраяну) не имеют своим источником Будду Сакьямуни, что методы противоречат тем, которым учил Будда. Спасибо за честность, наконец-то это сформулировано. Но я никак не могу понять, почему Вы тогда продолжаете считать махаяну и ваджраяну буддизмом. Только по самоназванию? Но тогда и АУМ Синрикё тоже буддизм.




> Отвечу вопросом на вопрос: а как вы думаете, например в Джатаках, где Будда, будучи животым, разговаривает с соплеменниками, - это тоже правда?
> В Палийском Каноне, конечно, есть метафоры, но там они не подменяют собой смысла.


Скажите, Топпер, а это Вы сами определяете, что в Каноне метафора, а что нет? Или этому Вас учат ваши буддийские наставники? Или Вы исходите из того, что живете в просвещенное время, а потому не должны буквально понимать все эти сказки, которые рассказывал Будда? Вы не верите в истории о прошлых жизнях Будды, о его пребывании на небе Тушита, о явленных им чудесах, об обретении посредством практики особых способностей? Вы отрицаете, что Будда восходил на небо Тушита и давал учение дэвам? Это все метафоры? Это не много вопросов, это все один и тот же вопрос. :Smilie: 




> Раз он их не использовал, значит, не видел в них смысла.


Скажите, Топпер, как Вы считаете, те наставления, которые давал Будда, зависели ли они от конкретных обстоятельств места и времени, культуры, ситуации, способностей и иных особенностей слушавших его людей? Или его наставления абсолютно универсальны и равно применимы в любом месте, в любое время и к людям любых способностей, и никаких принципиально иных наставлений Будды в природе быть не может?

----------


## Ондрий

> Архатство и есть достижение состояния будды. А вот с "быстрыми" и даже "великими" методами действительно не все понятно. Должны уже проявиться какие-то результаты.


У кого именно? Уточните.

Если вы про "нас" - тутошних форумчан, то следуя местной традиции не отвечать  на прямо поставленный вопрос, спрошу в ответ - *а кто тут архат*?

Если я скажу, что результаты есть у современных и прошлых Гуру в "наших" школах, и если это вам не аргумент, тогда аргументируйте, что сам Шакьямуни действительно достиг того, о чем говорил (этот вопрос тоже был удачно пропущен). А также подтвердите, что Шарипутра, к примеру, тоже стал архатом.

----------


## Ануруддха

> У кого именно? Уточните.


Желательно кто-нибудь из нынеживущих. Еще лучше из ближайшего окружения. К примеру, кто-нибудь сказал за каким монитором я пишу эти строки.


> а кто тут архат?


Не вам ли знать, что для того, чтобы стать архатом нужно пройти путь в несколько сот жизней  :Smilie: . К тому же архатам запрещено говорить, что они архаты.

Достиг или не достиг Будда Шакьямуни просветления вопрос действительно открытый. Точно известно только одно - он обладал огромной мудростью.

----------


## Skyku

> Точно так же, как слушателям Будды пришлось поверить на слово, что он обрел просветление


Да, то есть вопрос - личная реализация. Личный пример.




> А мы обсуждаем эти учения прежде всего в той фазе, когда они были облечены в слова и начали передаваться в нашем мире.


Как я вижу, обсуждается не эта фаза. А истоки учений и их вариантов.

Но довод: "а Будда ничего не сказал, и потому это несказанное тоже от будды Шакьямуни!" - интересен весьма.

----------


## Ондрий

> Желательно кто-нибудь из нынеживущих. Еще лучше из ближайшего окружения. К примеру, кто-нибудь сказал за каким монитором я пишу эти строки.Не вам ли знать, что для того, чтобы стать архатом нужно пройти путь в несколько сот жизней . К тому же архатам запрещено говорить, что они архаты.
> 
> Достиг или не достиг Будда Шакьямуни просветления вопрос действительно открытый. Точно известно только одно - он обладал огромной мудростью.


Непонятна была тогда цель ваших вопросов по поводу "кто достиг?", ибо в обоих случаях достоверно выяснить о достижении  других можно, лишь обладая теми же или более высшими способностями.

З.Ы. а ясновидение доступно и небуддистам. Так что про ваш монитор и Саи Баба может ответить  :Wink: . (шутка... а может и не шутка)

З.З.Ы. и кстати, ваш вопрос про монитор сугубо некорректен по отношению к потенциальному "достигшему" - Будда как-то, помнится, уже "уволил" из сангхи одного бхикшу за развлечение толпы чудесами на городском рынке. Так что, это подстава  :Smilie: . Пусть Саи Баба расскажет про монитор - ему наверное можно.

----------


## Alert

Игорь Берхин, получается так, что если свести Ваши высказывания к единому знаменателю, то этот знаменатель оказывается очень простым: махаяна это МАХАяна, а хинаяна это ХИНАяна. Собственно с этого все и начиналось 2000 лет назад. Вы предлагаете откатиться на эти 2000 лет? И начать все сначала?

Также я думаю, что разговор на уровне простого повторения слов своих учителей не имеет никакой перспективы. Все, что здесь говорится, можно прочитать в книгах и прослушать на лекциях. Все это давно известно.

----------


## Neroli

> К тому же архатам запрещено говорить, что они архаты.


А я думала архаты свободные, реализованные существа и сами знают что и когда нужно/ не нужно говорить. А тут фигагс и запрещено.

----------


## Alert

//1. Наличие чего именно в ваджраяне позволяет вам считать ваджраяну буддизмом?//

Наличие Нагарджуновской "пустоты", истоки которой можно найти в некоторых суттах.

//2. Называя ваджраяну буддизмом, считаете ли вы, что те люди, которые практикуют ваджраяну, способны осуществить те цели, к которым вел Будда Сакьямуни (освобождение от страданий, достижение ниббаны, и т.д., как бы оно не называлось)?//

Считаю, что да, способны, реализуя воззрение пустоты.

Был у меня в школе учитель математики. Один из многих (по математике). Другие были профессорами, докторами наук, кандидатами, этот учитель не был даже доцентом. Но он мог любое понятие, теорему, объяснить "на пальцах", интуитивно просто и понятно, почему так, а не иначе. Во всяком учении существуют аксиомы, этакие "священые коровы", которые задают рамки, поле. Находясь в священном поле этих аксиом, зачастую невозможно понять другие учения с другими "священными коровами". В поле учения, где хинаяна есть священная корова, невозможно понять тхераваду, как она есть в своем поле. Если признавать только своих коров, невозможно ни до чего договориться!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> А я думала архаты свободные, реализованные существа и сами знают что и когда нужно/ не нужно говорить. А тут фигагс и запрещено.


Ну, если быть точным, то им не запрещено - у них просто мысли такой не возникает :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Игорь Берхин, получается так, что если свести Ваши высказывания к единому знаменателю, то этот знаменатель оказывается очень простым: махаяна это МАХАяна, а хинаяна это ХИНАяна.


Не надо на меня навешивать Ваш личный любимый знаменатель, он ко мне не имеет никакого отношения.

Наконец-то позиция последователей тхеравады на БФ (за исключением разве что Alert'а) сформулирована достаточно четко:
1. Ваджраяна не идет от Будды (ни от Сакьямуни, ни от какого-то другого).
2. Методы ваджраяны противоречат подлинному учению Будды.
3. Ваджраяна как совокупность методов не ведет к осуществлению буддийских целей.
Вывод: ваджраяна не буддизм.
Ничего нового тут нет, но удивительно, что это пришлось чуть ли не клещами вытягивать. :Smilie:  

И еще одно занятное явление состоит в том, что де факто искренне считая ваджраяну фальсификацией буддизма, люди обижаются, когда их учение называют хинаяной, видя в том уничижительный аспект, который говорящие это слово вовсе не подразумевают.

Топпер:
...слово "хинаяна" носит оскорбительный смысл [по отношению к тхераваде].
Модератор (с которым Топпер по сути солидарен):
С точки зрения Тхеравады Ваджраяна не является буддизмом.

Что и требовалось доказать. Всем спасибо, все свободны. Петр, Вы удовлетворены?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Если признавать только своих коров, невозможно ни до чего договориться!


Это не "мы" их не признаем, это "они" нас не признают (С)  :Smilie: .

Махаяна не противопоставляется Хинаяне, а включает ее, за некоторыми акцентами.

Пожалуй, действительно, все уже всё сказали, настолько насколько вообще можно сказать по данной теме не заворачивая на 5й круг.

----------


## Ануруддха

> А я думала архаты свободные, реализованные существа и сами знают что и когда нужно/ не нужно говорить. А тут фигагс и запрещено.


Запрещено Винаей:
_4. Если какой-либо монах, не обладающий истинным знанием, хвастается достижением сверхнормальных человеческих состояний, говоря: ”Так я знаю, так я вижу”, так что, несмотря на то, будет или нет он проверен позднее, - такой монах потерпел поражение и более не состоит в сангхе._

Мы как-то задавали вопрос одному монаху, с виду реализованный мастер, достиг ли он просветления? Покачал головой и сказал, что говорить об этом запрещено.

----------


## Alert

//Махаяна не противопоставляется Хинаяне, а включает ее, за некоторыми акцентами.//

Проблема за малым, этой самой махаянской хинаяны нигде нет! Вы лично ее видели?  :Smilie:  Или Берхин может ее показать?

Вот вам пример мифологии в махаяне! А ведь на этом мифе многое основано!

----------


## Ануруддха

> Наконец-то позиция последователей тхеравады на БФ (за исключением разве что Alert'а) сформулирована достаточно четко:
> 1. Ваджраяна не идет от Будды (ни от Сакьямуни, ни от какого-то другого).
> 2. Методы ваджраяны противоречат подлинному учению Будды.
> 3. Ваджраяна как совокупность методов не ведет к осуществлению буддийских целей.


Игорь, право смешно читать ваши выводы. Объяснять все по пятому кругу видимо действительно нет смысл. Некоторые видят только то что хотят увидеть.

----------


## Alert

//Не надо на меня навешивать Ваш личный любимый знаменатель, он ко мне не имеет никакого отношения.//

И тут же: "...люди обижаются, когда их учение называют хинаяной...". Позвольте еще вернуться к знаменателю. 

Никакой такой хинаяны не существует в природе! Тхеравада это никакая не хинаяна (из махаяны)! Хинаяна всего-лишь миф!

Если Вы с этим не согласны, покажите нам эту самую хинаяну!  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Махасангхики решили организовать "свой буддизм".


 Это риторика, так как с таким же успехом можно сказать и что тогда стахвиравадины решили организовать свой буддизм.

И еще, для того чтоб где то появилась новое направление буддизма, вовсе было не обязятельно, чтоб члены этого направления от кого-то отделялись.

1. Если в одном регионе какая-то школа разделилась на двое, а в другом не разделялась, то она автоматически становится третей школой по отношению к первым двум. А если учесть, что они могли не контактировать и развиваться параллельно, то они могли встретиться через сотни лет как совершенно разные школы.
2. А если учесть что никаких буддийских школ первоначально небыло. Соответственно небыло какого-то единого названия и нельзя никакую школу считать первой. Если не изменяет память, то на первом соборе когда собрали все предписания один из архатов сказал что-то вроде - "всё это хорошо почтенные монахи, но я буду исполнять то что слышал сам". Вот вам ещё один способ получения школ - разные архаты и бодхисаттвы просто получали разные поучения и не обязаны были сваливать всё в единый суп.

Мне лично не совсем понятны эти поиски кто первый и взаимопризнания.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Если не изменяет память, то на первом соборе когда собрали все предписания один из архатов сказал что-то вроде - "всё это хорошо почтенные монахи, но я буду исполнять то что слышал сам".


Чтобы не возникла очередная легенда, уточню:

Один из монахов, Пурана, отсутствовавший на соборе, отказался признать общее решение, сказал, что будет следовать собственному пониманию слов Будды, и потребовал введения в Винаю семи дополнительных правил. С его именем связано возникновение одной из первых отколовшихся школ - "Махищасака".

----------


## Ондрий

2 Alert
 А Палийский Канон - что тогда по вашему?  :Smilie: 




> Если Вы с этим не согласны, покажите нам эту самую хинаяну!





> — Хорошо, — сказал я. — Я тоже задам последовательность вопросов о местоположении.
> — Задавай, задавай, — пробормотал Чапаев.
> — Начнем по порядку. Вот вы расчесываете лошадь. А где находится эта лошадь?
> Чапаев посмотрел на меня с изумлением.
> — Ты что, Петька, совсем охренел?
> — Прошу прощения?
> — Вот она.


 :Wink:

----------


## Alert

//А Палийский Канон - что тогда по вашему?//

В этом треде уже давали ссылку, читали ли Вы ее?

http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/myth.htm

"Термин "Хинаяна" является эхом давно прошедших споров – или скорее таких споров, где одна сторона давно отсутствует, а другая спорит, слушая лишь собственное эхо. "

----------


## Ондрий

> //А Палийский Канон - что тогда по вашему?//
> 
> В этом треде уже давали ссылку, читали ли Вы ее?
> 
> http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/myth.htm


Читал. Я всегда стараюсь внимательно читать оппонента и не пропускать заданные мне вопросы.

Не знаю, кто таков Каре Альберт Лиэ, но наводить тень на плетень он мастер. 

Термином "Хинаяна" в Махаяне (тиб. разлива, к примеру) определяются те школы, которые по сути *не ставят целью достижения Состояния Будды {аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи} для себя и других*, а признают только *личное освобождение от сансары*. 

На этом все заканчивается.

Если вы практикуете Махаяну без метода-бодхичитты, вы не являетесь практиком Махаяны. Автоматически это определяется как "хинаяна" по *целям*, а *не* по форме, канонам, линиям передачи и т.д.

В общем, диспут опять вернулся не к сути темы, а к филологическим разборам плохого знания тибетцами пали-санскритской этимологии. Тиб. применяют наряду с термином хинаяна, термин "шравакаяна".

Еще раз прошу - дайте мне тогда тот термин который вас устроит, и который подразумевает не-махаянские школы. "Ранний буддизм" не предлагать, т.к. наша школа считает, что махаяну излагал именно Будда Шакьямуни. Т.е. временнОй период - тот же.

Архато-яна сойдет?  :Wink: 




> "Термин "Хинаяна" является эхом давно прошедших споров – или скорее таких споров, где одна сторона давно отсутствует, а другая спорит, слушая лишь собственное эхо. "


"Споры" кажутся там, где имеется склонный к спорам ум - диалоги, представленные в махянских текстах, имеют целью объяснения фундаментальных отличий ученикам, а не заради "заклеймить и развенчать".

----------


## До

> Чтобы не возникла очередная легенда, уточню:
> 
> Один из монахов, Пурана, отсутствовавший на соборе, отказался признать общее решение, сказал, что будет следовать собственному пониманию слов Будды, и потребовал введения в Винаю семи дополнительных правил. С его именем связано возникновение одной из первых отколовшихся школ - "Махищасака".


Только потому, что вы обвиняете меня в создании легенд мне приходится, в качестве самооправдания, отметить как удивительно точно я запомнил историю: _Монах ли был Пурана или архат_? Как известно на первом соборе участвовали только архары, поэтому Пурана несомненно был архат. Следовательно я прав назвав его архатом. _Отсутсвтовал и монах Пурана_? http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/71/.../1007123a1.htm "_на т.н. Первом буддийском соборе в Раджагрихе Пурана вступил в дебаты с Махакассапой_".

Спасибо за ссылку! Не мог найти эту историю.

В дополнение скажу, что собственно каждый архат мог создать свою буддийскую школу, и не обязательно это должно было происходить или отмечаться на соборе.

В дополнение скажу, что в Махавагге записан случай когда Будда собрал 60 архатов и послал их разными путями распространять Дхарму. Как же назыавлись эти 60 школ? Чему они учили?

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Если не изменяет память, то на первом соборе когда собрали все предписания один из архатов сказал что-то вроде - "всё это хорошо почтенные монахи, но я буду исполнять то что слышал сам".


Не совсем так было. Он выслушал канон в том виде, как его установили на соборе, и подтвердил, что канон верен, однако (по не вполне понятной мне причине) тут же заявил, что ему важно сохранить в своей памяти учение Будды так, как сам слышал его от Будды. Видимо, речь идет не о разногласиях относительно учения, а о том, что эмоционально ему было важно представлять проповеди Будды так, как сам Будда произнес их.

Ссылка на эту историю у меня такая: Vin. Cv. 11:11

----------


## До

> Не совсем так было. Он выслушал канон в том виде, как его установили на соборе, и подтвердил, что канон верен, однако (по не вполне понятной мне причине) тут же заявил, что ему важно сохранить в своей памяти учение Будды так, как сам слышал его от Будды. Видимо, речь идет не о разногласиях относительно учения, а о том, что эмоционально ему было важно представлять проповеди Будды так, как сам Будда произнес их.
> 
> Ссылка на эту историю у меня такая: Vin. Cv. 11:11


Да вот в словаре так:
http://sim.may.ru/b/lib/00_books/Dic...%c1/dict-M.htm



> МАХИЩАСАКА (санскр., в будд. традиции — "устроители Земли", махищасака — "те, к-рые направляют") — самая древняя из 18 школ раннего буддизма. Образование М. будд. традиция связывает с монахом по имени *Пурана, к-рый по окончании 1-го сангити (в Раджагриха, 6-5 вв. до н. э.) сохранил проповеди Будды такими, какими он слышал их от самого Учителя.* Кроме того, Пурана настаивал на включении в Виная-питаку 7 дополнит. правил, к-рые были отвергнуты старейшинами сангхи. Сакральным цветом М. считался голубой. Из свящ. текстов махищасаки отдавали предпочтение Сутра-питаке. Основа воззрений школы М. — учение о мгновенности просветления (экакшаняка-бодхи). Благую карму М. считала источником прекращения существования. Дар, сделанный сангхе, согласно их учению, является более ценным, чем дар Будде, поскольку Будда отождествлял себя со всей сангхой. М. уделяла спец. внимание практике медитации (самадхи). Расцвет школы приходится на период правления династий Сатаваханов (2 в. н. э.) и Икшваков (3 в. н. э.). Особое покровительство М. оказывали члены царского рода Эхувулы Чамтамулы из династии Икшваков. В 5 в. н. э. М. пользовалась покровительством хотанского правителя Торама Шаха. М. получила распространение в Юго-Вост. (2-3 вв. н. э.) и Сев.-Зап. (5 в. н. э.) Индии, Цент. Азии и Китае (4 в. н. э.). В 7 в. Сюаньцзан и Ицзин встречали последователей этой школы в Уддийяне, Хотане и на Ланке. Л. Р. Фурцева


Не могу найти в интернете где бы была эта его фраза. Возможно, это где-то в бумажной книге.

----------


## До

Вот тут так: http://www.buddhismtoday.com/english...001-origin.htm 


> In addition, the records of the First Council tell us the story of a monk named Purana who arrived at Rajagriha just as the assembly was concluding its deliberations. *He was invited by the organizers to participate in the closing phases of the council but declined, saying that he would prefer to remember the teaching of the Buddha as he had heard it from the Buddha himself*. This fact is significant because it indicates that there were already people who preferred to preserve an independent tradition, to remember the Dharma they themselves had heard from the Buddha. Both episodes indicate the degree of freedom of thought that existed at the time of the early Buddhist community.


 Его пригласили принять участие в соборе, но он отказался так как предпочёл помнить учение Будды так как он его слышал сам. Но я все-таки помню, что речь шла не о "помнить", а о "следовать".

----------


## До

Вот прямо говорится, что Пурана был архат: http://brian.hoffert.faculty.noctrl....yBuddhism.html 


> *Five hundred* _arhats_ met, led by Mahakasyapa, who questioned Upali about the Buddha’s words on Vinaya and Ananda about the Buddha’s words on Dharma.  The remaining arhats then memorized their responses.  Soon after the meeting dispersed, another arhat—named Purana—arrived at Rajagrha with a following of *500* _monks_.  He was told to memorize the teachings as standardized by the council, but responded:  ”The Dharma-Vinaya has been well standardized by the elders, but I will remember the Dharma-Vinaya as I heard it in the Blessed One’s presence.”  In this case, the disagreement was handled amicably.  Purana recognized the validity of the council’s work, while the elders recognized the purity of his motives in not submitting to the council’s decisions.


Тут отказался как бы запоминать дхарма-винаю, которую надиктовывали Упали и Ананда, а запомнил то, что слышал сам.

----------


## Ersh

Немного непонятно о чем сыр-бор вообще.
Благо, если бы Бхагаван придумал какие-то новые практики, до него не существовавшие в индуизме. Главное, в чем состоял пафос его Учения - в пустотности всех явлений, отсутствие "я" и бога-творца.
А какими методами осуществляется это постижение - наверное не так важно. По крайней мере для того - считать то или иное учение буддизмом или нет.

_Однажды Чжичан спросил Патриарха:
- Будда проповедовал доктрину "трех колесниц" . Но вместе с этим он говорил и о Наивысшей колеснице . Я не могу понять этого, и прошу, объясните это мне.
- Ты должен вглядываться в собственное изначальное сердце, а не во внешние проявления дхарм (дхармалакшана), т.е. формальные объяснения и предметы)! В Дхарме не бывает четырех колесниц, это лишь человеческое сердце разделяет их. Смотреть, слушать, повторять сутры - это малая колесница (т.е. Хинаяна). Познать внутреннюю природу и смысл освобождения от пут мирского - это Средняя колесница. Претворять Дхарму в своих поступках - это Большая колесница (Махаяна). Но лишь до конца проникнуть в мириады дхарм, овладеть ими, и при этом не быть загрязненным ничем, отринуть внешние проявления дхарм и не обладать ничем, - лишь это зовется Наивысшей колесницей_

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Игорь, право смешно читать ваши выводы. Объяснять все по пятому кругу видимо действительно нет смысл. Некоторые видят только то что хотят увидеть.


Валерий, я сделал только один вывод относительно воззрения форумских тхеравадинов на ваджраяну: *ваджраяна не буддизм*.
А вот Ваши собственные слова: *С точки зрения Тхеравады Ваджраяна не является буддизмом*.
Что именно Вам смешно читать и чем эти два утверждения отличаются? Или мнения других форумских тхеравадинов с Вашим не совпадают? Не думаю. 


Вот еще два Ваших противоречивых утверждения:
*К тому же архатам запрещено говорить, что они архаты.*
Далее Вы объясняете почему:
*Запрещено Винаей:
4. Если какой-либо монах, не обладающий истинным знанием, хвастается достижением сверхнормальных человеческих состояний, говоря: ”Так я знаю, так я вижу”, так что, несмотря на то, будет или нет он проверен позднее, - такой монах потерпел поражение и более не состоит в сангхе.*

Из этого следует, что архат не обладает истинным знанием. Просто удивительно.

----------


## Ersh

Думаю, если бы в Тхераваде так действительно считали, то махаянских монахов бы не пускали в тхеравадинские монастыри, и вообще не было бы бы совместных конференций, ассоциаций и пр.
Мне кажется на форуме есть некоторые товарищи, которых хлебом не корми, дай повыяснять отношения. Не важно - с Тхеравадой ли, с КК или с кем-то еще. Одни и те же горячие перцы принимают горячее участие в одних и тех же темах. Наверное еще радуются - вот горячую тему замутили. Заняться что ли нечем? Это что, жизненная необходимость для практики самого быстрого пути?

----------


## Ануруддха

Хорошо, Игорь, давайте еще раз вернемся. Только прошу мои слова в очередной раз из контекста не выдергивать . 

Тхеравада – это законченное, целостное учение, которое преподал Будда Шакьямуни (по версии Учения Старейших, конечно же). Оно сложилось несколько тысячелетий назад и в нем нечего прибавлять и нечего убавлять. Ваджраяна – это отдельное учение, со своим корпусом текстов и методик, в большей своей части не входит в Канон. Если предположить, с точки зрения Тхеравады, что Ваджраяна – это тоже буддизм, значит весь этот неучтенный ранее корпус текстов должен войти в Канон, новые методологии освоены и т.д. Но этого до сих пор не произошло, значит с точки зрения Тхеравады – Ваджраяна не является буддизмом. Это картина в целом.

Если *исследовать* Ваджраяну с точки зрения раннего буддизма, то в нем безусловно находятся соответствующие этому раннему буддизму элементы,  тексты и методики, но также и множество того, что имеет не совсем понятные корни и обоснования. Назвать этот симбиоз буддизмом вроде как рука не поднимается, сказать, что это не буддизм - не совем верно, да и тут же заплюют ваджрные братья  :Smilie: . Поэтому неоднократно предлагался срединный вариант: то, что входит в Канон – буддизм, то, что не входит – может быть буддизм. Опять же оговорюсь, что это с точки зрения исследования. Но почему-то вас, Игорь, устраивают только крайние варианты.

Можно нарисовать такую модель: положим, Будда изобрел автомобиль. Зафиксировали его технические характеристики и возможности. Тут появляется новый Будда (либо кто-то кому-то шепнул на ухо про неучтенные детали) и к автомобилю приделали крылья, ну там чтобы быстрее и летать. Получился аэромобиль. Вроде не автомобиль и в тоже время что-то схожее есть. Соответственно поменялись и технические возможности. Доедут ли автомобиль и аэромобиль до одной и той же цели: фиг его знает, все зависит от погодных и дорожных условий.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Вот еще два Ваших противоречивых утверждения:
> К тому же архатам запрещено говорить, что они архаты.
> Далее Вы объясняете почему:
> Запрещено Винаей:
> 4. Если какой-либо монах, не обладающий истинным знанием, хвастается достижением сверхнормальных человеческих состояний, говоря: ”Так я знаю, так я вижу”, так что, несмотря на то, будет или нет он проверен позднее, - такой монах потерпел поражение и более не состоит в сангхе.


В момент публикации сообщения противоречее я тоже заметил. Но с другой стороны я слышал слова монаха, что нельзя. Возможно есть другое правило или вариант правила.

----------


## Аминадав

> Запрещено Винаей:
> _4. Если какой-либо монах, не обладающий истинным знанием, хвастается достижением сверхнормальных человеческих состояний, говоря: ”Так я знаю, так я вижу”, так что, несмотря на то, будет или нет он проверен позднее, - такой монах потерпел поражение и более не состоит в сангхе._
> 
> Мы как-то задавали вопрос одному монаху, с виду реализованный мастер, достиг ли он просветления? Покачал головой и сказал, что говорить об этом запрещено.


Кто может прояснить этот вопрос? Я в винае запрета сообщать о своих достижениях, если они действительно емсть, не встречал.
(Возможно, обсуждение по этому поводу стоит вынести в отдельную тему)

----------


## Топпер

*2 shubhar*



> Я просил ответить прямо. В таком случае, если вы отвечаете вопросом на вопрос, прямо не отвечу и я, а предлагаю вам, в качестве ответа, следующее:


В той же фразе было отвечено прямо.



> 1. Абхидхарма является ложной мифологией в разделе Учений о строении мира?


Если под истиной или ложью вы понимаете географическое устройство нашей планеты, то, конечно, абхидхармистские представления не соотвтетсвуют географическим. ИМХО это надо понимать не с т.з. географии.



> 2. Целые главы Сутт (Дихгха Никая к примеру) содержат повествования о мирах богов и причем на доктринальном уровне - это по вашему незначительные "метафоры"?
> 3. Прошу прямо ответить на вопрос - вы считаете "сверхестественное" реальным?
> 4. Вы не ответили Игорю по поводу п.3. Где, по вашему, границы "сверхъественного"? 
> 5. Пробуждение, ясновидение, и прочие достижения по ходу практики и становление архатом - это не сверхъественное? 
> 6. Отрицатете ли вы реальное существование богов, асуров и прочих существ отличных от людей и животных? Нужен прямой ответ - Индра (к примеру) - реально существующее существо или метафора?


Я принимаю существование всех этих вещей в Каноне.
Верю ли я в них? Вопрос, честно говоря, странный для буддитов. Он был бы уместен для христиан: веруют ли они в бога.
Но за себя скажу: я, в своей жизни, пока не встречал ни сверхъестественных событий, ни богов, ни ассуров. Так, что это не вопрос веры. Увижу - пойму, что все они существуют. Не увижу - не считаю нужным заморачиваться на поиски доказательств их существования.
Ещё раз повторюсь, что это не вопрос веры.



> Вы меня немного не поняли. Повторю в который раз - он ИСПОЛЬЗОВАЛ методики, которые изучал ранее у своих Гуру: дхъяну, базовые понятия о карме, сансаре и прочем. Расхождения были в в окончательном воззрении, а технологии были те же самые.


В чём-то те же самые. А в чём-то и новые. Например випассану, как метод, открыл Будда. В то же время, он отверг крайние методы излишнего гедонизма и аскетизма.

*2 Игорь Берхин*



> Поразительно, с одной стороны Вы считаете, что махаяна в целом (включая ваджраяну) не ведет к реализации буддийских целей, .....я никак не могу понять, почему Вы тогда продолжаете считать махаяну и ваджраяну буддизмом. Только по самоназванию? Но тогда и АУМ Синрикё тоже буддизм


1. Я же уже написал, что некоторым буддийским положениям Ваджраяна соответствует.
2. Я не отрицаю достижения Ваджраяной неких своих целей. Например, неприбывающей Нирваны, как её понимает Махаяна в Ваджраяна.
Вполне возможно, что есть некое состояние, которого хотят добиться (и добиваются) последователи Ваджраяны.
Я лишь написал, что, это состояние - не состояние Ниббаны, как её пониает Тхеравада.
Вообще, Валерий хорошо написал на этот счёт в сообщении 188



> Скажите, Топпер, а это Вы сами определяете, что в Каноне метафора, а что нет? Или этому Вас учат ваши буддийские наставники? Или Вы исходите из того, что живете в просвещенное время, а потому не должны буквально понимать все эти сказки, которые рассказывал Будда? Вы не верите в истории о прошлых жизнях Будды, о его пребывании на небе Тушита, о явленных им чудесах, об обретении посредством практики особых способностей? Вы отрицаете, что Будда восходил на небо Тушита и давал учение дэвам? Это все метафоры? Это не много вопросов, это все один и тот же вопрос


Выше, в этом сообщении я уже ответил Шубхару на этот вопрос.



> Скажите, Топпер, как Вы считаете, те наставления, которые давал Будда, зависели ли они от конкретных обстоятельств места и времени, культуры, ситуации, способностей и иных особенностей слушавших его людей? Или его наставления абсолютно универсальны и равно применимы в любом месте, в любое время и к людям любых способностей, и никаких принципиально иных наставлений Будды в природе быть не может?


В какой-то степени они зависят от слушателей, а, в какой-то степени - они универсальны.
Например, если в Паньча Сила Будда говорит о том, что употребление алкогольных напитков не есть хорошо - это конкретно и не зависит от слушателя.

Для всех участников: т.к. мы, действительно пошли уже по третьему кругу, думаю через день, другой закрыть тему. Если не последует иных предложений.

----------


## До

> Например випассану, как метод, открыл Будда.


Я слышал утверждения и намёки на то, что Будда не открывал випассану. Кто-нибудь может это подтвердить?

Примеры:

Тениссаро бхиккху пишет:



> The question arises: if vipassana functions in the mastery of jhana, and jhana is not exclusive to Buddhists, then what is Buddhist about vipassana? *The answer is that vipassana per se is not exclusively Buddhist*.





> Випашяна - стандартная аналитическая медитация в Санкхья-Йоге. Не говоря о таких несомненно общих категориях как витарка, вичара, самадхи, самапатти, дхармамегха, ниродха, сампраджнята и асампраджнята.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

*Модератор:*
_Назвать этот симбиоз буддизмом вроде как рука не поднимается, сказать, что это не буддизм - не совем верно, да и тут же заплюют ваджрные братья . Поэтому неоднократно предлагался срединный вариант: то, что входит в Канон – буддизм, то, что не входит – может быть буддизм._

Валерий, с самого начала мной был предложен вариант: настолько буддизм, насколько соответствует Палийскому Канону. Что соответствует - буддизм, что не соответствует - не буддизм. Этот вариант вызвал возражения. О несоответствующем я говорю "не буддизм", а Вы политкорректно - "может быть буддизм, хотя в целом все-таки не буддизм". Уберите политкорректность и разницу не заметите.

Что же касается ваших опасений, что "ваджрные братья заклюют" за называние ваджраяны небуддизмом, то если человек вообще понимает, что такое ваджраяна, махаяна и пр., то он прекрасно понимает причины, почему некоторые люди отказываются считать ваджраяну буддизмом. Никакой трагедии в этом нет, у людей есть свои причины. И эти причины очень точно описаны в наставлениях учителей Ваджраяны. Переубеждать здесь бесполезно. Как Вы могли заметить, я не пытался доказать, что ваджраяна буддизм, меня не волнует, кто чего думает по этому поводу. Но я хотел бы, чтобы некоторые представители тхеравады перестали обижаться на слово "хинаяна" и разобрались в его истинном смысле вместо того, чтобы прятать в кармане фигу типа: "Ах мы хинаяна? Да вы вообще не буддисты!". Ну и конечно у многих о ваджраяне представление на уровне академических домыслов, попсовых книжек и сплетен по поводу чьей-то якобы ваджраянской практике. Есть очень большая разница между ваджраяной и тем культурным феноменом, который известен, как "тибетский буддизм".

Ну и очень странно, когда тхеравадины не верят в то, что описано в Палийском Каноне на основании того, что с этим в жизни не сталкивались. С Буддой ведь тоже никто здесь не сталкивался.

Если кому интересно, что такое "хинаяна" и кто такие "хинаянисты", могут открыть тред в другом разделе, я поучаствую.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Конечно Будда не придумал и не открыл випашьяну, которая является неотъемлемым аспектом бытия любого существа. Уникальность випашьяны Будды в том, как именно используется эта випашьяна, что благодаря ей понимается. Это анитья, дукха и конечно анатман ВСЕХ явлений. Анитью, дукху и анатман НЕКОТОРЫХ явлений конечно понимали и без Будды, но именно Будда был абсолютно бескомпромиссен в применении этих принципов ко всем явлениям без исключения.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Я слышал утверждения и намёки на то, что Будда не открывал випассану. Кто-нибудь может это подтвердить?


В утверждении "Будда открыл випассану" подразумевается, что "випассана" - некая практика. Однако такой смысл слово "випассана" приобрело только в новейшее время в Бирме:

http://homepages.tesco.net/~ghoutman/chapter_09.htm

В суттах, как пишет досточтимый Тханиссаро, "випассана" - развиваемая *способность* ясного видения явлений как они есть.

Это слово не специфически буддийское, оно употребляется в таком смысле и в не-буддийских текстах.

Встречаются исследования того, что же Будда Готама взял из существующих в то время систем:

http://www.chibs.edu.tw/mukherjee/ar.../html/1995.htm
http://www.chibs.edu.tw/mukherjee/ar.../html/1996.htm

но ввиду скудости источников в таких исследованиях много гипотетических предположений.

Интересное описание приведено в "Жизни Будды" Ашвагхоши.

http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/sbe49/sbe4914.htm
http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/sbe49/sbe4916.htm

Ключевое открытие Будды - обусловленное возникновение.
Из этого возникновения вытекают "четыре действительности для Благородных" (ария-сачча).

----------


## Ассаджи

По поводу Пураны в инете можно найти всевозможные версии. 
Вот первоисточник:

11. Now at that time the venerable Pur&#226;na was wandering through the Southern Hills with a great company of Bhikkhus, with five hundred Bhikkhus. And when the Thera Bhikkhus had completed the chanting over together of the Dhamma and the Vinaya, he, having stayed in the Southern Hills as long as he thought fit, went on to R&#226;gagaha to the Veluvana, to the Kalandaka Niv&#226;pa, where the Thera Bhikkhus were, and having greeted the Thera Bhikkhus, he took his seat on one side.

When he was so seated, the Thera Bhikkhus said to him:

'The Dhamma and the Vinaya, friend Pur&#226;na, have been chanted over together by the Thera Bhikkhus. Do thou, then, submit thyself to and learn the text so rehearsed by them.'

'The Dhamma and the Vinaya, Sirs, have been well sung by the Theras. Nevertheless, even in such manner as it has been heard by me, and received by me from the very mouth of the Blessed One, in that manner will I bear it in my memory.'

http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/sbe20/sbe20119.htm

Больше про этого монаха ничего не говорится.

----------


## Константин_К.

> В момент публикации сообщения противоречее я тоже заметил. Но с другой стороны я слышал слова монаха, что нельзя. Возможно есть другое правило или вариант правила.


Я слышал, что архат не может уклоняться от ответа и на прямой вопрос о том, арахт ли он, отвечает, "да". А если просветленный монах еще не архат, то отвечает, что "еще нет".
Шве Оо Мин Саядо на вопрос о том, архат ли он, ответил "еще нет", но считается, что он ушел архатом (в 2002 году). Его ученик - учитель У Теджания - сказал, что это не имеет большого знанчения, главное, что Шве Оо Мин Саядо был выдающимся практиком.

----------


## Ондрий

> Мне кажется на форуме есть некоторые товарищи, которых хлебом не корми, дай повыяснять отношения. Не важно - с Тхеравадой ли, с КК или с кем-то еще. Одни и те же горячие перцы принимают горячее участие в одних и тех же темах. Наверное еще радуются - вот горячую тему замутили. Заняться что ли нечем? Это что, жизненная необходимость для практики самого быстрого пути?


Отвечу за всех горячих перцев - где же в данном треде уважаемый Ёрш обнаружил "выяснение отношений"? Всего-то классическая тема меж-школьной компартивистики.  :Smilie:  Если даже и такая невинная тема кажется "критикой" - повесьте на БФе 1 большую конопку - "Согласен".. и все.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> *2 shubhar*
> 
> В той же фразе было отвечено прямо.


вопросом на вопрос - это, при всем моем уважении, не есть прямой ответ.



> Я принимаю существование всех этих вещей в Каноне.
> Верю ли я в них? Вопрос, честно говоря, странный для буддитов. Он был бы уместен для христиан: веруют ли они в бога.


Я и не собрался сравнивать хрис. веру с "доверием авторитетному свидетельству". Вы видели панду живьем? Я - нет. Но если я скажу, что панда не существует - мне покрутят у виска пальцем  :Wink: .




> В чём-то те же самые. А в чём-то и новые. Например випассану, как метод, открыл Будда. В то же время, он отверг крайние методы излишнего гедонизма и аскетизма.


Вот вот. Зачем тогда ранне вы спрашивали меня "кем переботано" или "переосмыслено"? Вы же и сами знали ответ  :Wink: .

----------


## Ersh

> Отвечу за всех горячих перцев - где же в данном треде уважаемый Ёрш обнаружил "выяснение отношений"? Всего-то классическая тема меж-школьной компартивистики.  Если даже и такая невинная тема кажется "критикой" - повесьте на БФе 1 большую конопку - "Согласен".. и все.


Видите ли, если быэто было так, то не было бы дискуссии по поводу аутентичности-неаутентичености. Достаточно было бы получить ответ на вопросы:



> Как традиция Тхеравады относится к буддийской тантре (и тантре вообще ).
> Буддийская тантра считается неаутентичным учением, типа "Будда ничему такому не учил"?
> Или это аутентичное учение, просто "мы другими делами занимаемся" ?


, сказать спасибо, и вернуться к более насущным делам, а не доказывать какое-то свое мнение. А называть компаративистикой разборки в стиле "верю-не верю", у меня, извините, клавиатура не печатает.

----------


## Ондрий

> Видите ли, если быэто было так, то не было бы дискуссии по поводу аутентичности-неаутентичености. Достаточно было бы получить ответ на вопросы:


вопрос и был задан - но получить однозначный и удовлетворяющий всех ответ на него оказалось не так просто.




> , сказать спасибо, и вернуться к более насущным делам, а не доказывать какое-то свое мнение.


т.е. попытки аргументированной защиты неких тезисов с разных сторон на БФе вами считается неправильным? Повесьте вместо форума 1 кнопку "Согласен" и "Спасибо". И будет модераторское счастье.

Признаться, Ёрш, я удивлен.




> А называть компаративистикой разборки в стиле "верю-не верю", у меня, извините, клавиатура не печатает.


Замените клавиатуру. 

"верю-не верю" мы "махянисты, и прочие не-тхеравадины" тут и не рассматривали - тем более никаких "разборок" тут нет. (что за уголовный жаргон??  :Frown:  ) Есть аргументы с обеих сторон. Мы их спокойно и уважительно обсуждаем. Тема интересная и познавательная. 

В чем вы видите проблему? В том, что кто-то с кем-то не согласен? Тут КПСС?

----------


## Ersh

2 Shubhar
А какой бы ответ Вас удовлетворил? Пока мне все это напоминает дискуссию, с целью _добиться_ удовлетворяющего ответа, не находите?
Это как раз в духе КПСС - добиваться удовлетворяющего ответа.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Со стороны вся дискуссия напоминает некогда, возможно, и вкусное, но теперь уже, увы, безнадежно остывшее вчерашнее блюдо.

Дискуссия второй свежести. Ни капли не чувствуется аромата мудрости. Ни с какой стороны. Сорри...

----------


## Ондрий

> 2 Shubhar
> А какой бы ответ Вас удовлетворил? Пока мне все это напоминает дискуссию, с целью _добиться_ удовлетворяющего ответа, не находите?
> Это как раз в духе КПСС - добиваться удовлетворяющего ответа.


Нет. На мой взгляд, вы ошибаетесь - прижимать к стенке и доказывать что "мы тоже буддисты" никто тут не собирался вовсе - я в самом начале сообщил и Игорь тоже это озвучил, что доказать это не возможно (тхеравадинам об аутентичности махаяны/тантры/дзогчен, при их подходе к палийскому канону, как к единственному аутентичному Учению). А все остальное - обмен мнениями о собственном понимании своих систем и поиск "точек касания" которые имеются у каждой школы. Ерш, я вас конечно понимаю - работа модераторская у вас тяжелая. Обжегшись на молоке - дуешь и на воду. Но в данном треде это не так, ИМХО.

2 Нандзед.

Как минимум это элементарная невоспитанность, которую нужно искоренять уже с детства - прийдти в конце обсуждения и "глубокомысленно" изречь что все предыдущие ораторы - уроды. 
/и тут пришел Ржевский и все опошлил (С)/
Тем более, не вам судить о чьей-то мудрости. Не нравится - не лезь, раз такой мудрец.

----------


## ullu

Интересно, а как современные учителя тхеравады оценивают достижения Далай Ламы, например? Считают ли они, что он достиг чего-то не того, или они считают что его достижения полностью сооотвествуют учению Будды?

----------


## Ануруддха

А как можно оценить достижения Е.С.? Спрашиваю без какого-либо подтекста.

----------


## Skyku

Самое интересное, что не замечал чтобы тхеварадинов беспокоило мнение об аутентичности их школы со стороны тибетских школ  :Smilie: 
Разве что просят к хинаяне не относить.

А вот изначальный посыл спрашивающих выглядит как неувереность в собственной аутентичности.

Причем доводы говорят об усиленном поиске преемственности.
И когда эти доводы не принимаются - что видим?
В ответ, доводы тхеварадинов тоже не принимаются? Опровергаются?
Не заметил.

Ну не нужны тхеварадинам ни наги, ни дэвы, ни еще кто-что, для того чтобы считать что их школа имеет прямую родственную связь с Буддой Шакьямуни.

Спрашивается, так не горит ли на вору шапка?
Что у тантриков вызывает беспокойство то?
Зачем им признание тхеварадинов?

----------


## ullu

> А как можно оценить достижения Е.С.? Спрашиваю без какого-либо подтекста.


Не знаю. Я это к тому сказала, что если современные учителя тхеравады считают, что учителя ваджраяны достигали того же что и Будда Шакьямуни, то к чему спорить о том ведет ли ваджраяна к этому или не ведет? Ведь тогда очевидно, что ведет. А если нет, то тогда тоже очевидно, что не ведет.
Это к вопросу об автомобилях и аэромобилях.

----------


## До

> Конечно Будда не придумал и не открыл випашьяну, которая является неотъемлемым аспектом бытия любого существа.


 Я говорю не про неотъемлемый аспект бытия любого существа, а про вид практики.




> В утверждении "Будда открыл випассану" подразумевается, что "випассана" - некая практика. Однако такой смысл слово "випассана" приобрело только в новейшее время в Бирме: http://homepages.tesco.net/~ghoutman/chapter_09.htm


 Тоесть Будда не открывал випассану как вид практики и эта практика позднее изобретение?

Я естественно спрашивал не про слово випассана, а про вид практики -- развитие осознанности вообще и в соотвествии с верным воззрением (например трилакшана или четыре благородные истины).




> В суттах, как пишет досточтимый Тханиссаро, "випассана" - развиваемая *способность* ясного видения явлений как они есть. Это слово не специфически буддийское, оно употребляется в таком смысле и в не-буддийских текстах.


 Да я тоже подумал, что випассана из других школ, это может быть совсем не буддийская практика випассаны, а что-то называемое просто тем-же словом. Еще вариант -- другие школы могли заимствовать випассану из буддизма, поэтому кажется, что Будда её не изобрёл.




> Ключевое открытие Будды - обусловленное возникновение. Из этого возникновения вытекают "четыре действительности для Благородных" (ария-сачча).


 Это уже трактовки.

----------


## До

> По поводу Пураны в инете можно найти всевозможные версии.


 Но это не значит, что найденное в интернете автоматически ерунда, так как интернет, это не источник множества версий, а у каждой версии есть свой конкретный не интернетовый автор. Так-же можно сказать, что "в книгах можно найти всевозможные версии", или "поискав можно найти всевозможные версии". Так-же в интернете можно найти, к примеру, и канон.




> Вот первоисточник:


 Это явно _не_ первоисточник, а лишь один из источников, со стороны Тхеравады.




> Больше про этого монаха ничего не говорится.


 А откуда взяты слова о том, что он требовал добавления 7и правил винаи?

----------


## fkruk

О распознавании Дхаммы по ее результатам:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....053.than.html

Gotami Sutta

To Gotami

Translated from the Pali by
Thanissaro Bhikkhu


I have heard that at one time the Blessed One was staying at Vesali, in the Peaked Roof Hall in the Great Forest.

Then Mahapajapati Gotami went to the Blessed One and, on arrival, having bowed down to him, stood to one side. As she was standing there she said to him: "It would be good, lord, if the Blessed One would teach me the Dhamma in brief such that, having heard the Dhamma from the Blessed One, I might dwell alone, secluded, heedful, ardent, & resolute."

"Gotami, the qualities of which you may know, 'These qualities lead to passion, not to dispassion; to being fettered, not to being unfettered; to accumulating, not to shedding; to self-aggrandizement, not to modesty; to discontent, not to contentment; to entanglement, not to seclusion; to laziness, not to aroused persistence; to being burdensome, not to being unburdensome': You may definitely hold, 'This is not the Dhamma, this is not the Vinaya, this is not the Teacher's instruction.'

"As for the qualities of which you may know, 'These qualities lead to dispassion, not to passion; to being unfettered, not to being fettered; to shedding, not to accumulating; to modesty, not to self-aggrandizement; to contentment, not to discontent; to seclusion, not to entanglement; to aroused persistence, not to laziness; to being unburdensome, not to being burdensome': You may definitely hold, 'This is the Dhamma, this is the Vinaya, this is the Teacher's instruction.'"

That is what the Blessed One said. Gratified, Mahapajapati Gotami delighted at his words.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Я естественно спрашивал не про слово випассана, а про вид практики -- развитие осознанности вообще и в соотвествии с верным воззрением (например трилакшана или четыре благородные истины).


Осознанность развивается и в других учениях. Созерцание непостоянства есть, например, у джайнов. Утверждения о том, что страдание - неотъемлемая часть жизни, встречаются и у других авторов.




> Это уже трактовки.


Поясню подробнее. Ключевое отличие учения Будды - планомерный анализ причин и следствий, одной из формулировок которого является обусловленное возникновение (и как упрощенный вариант, четыре ария-сачча).

Явления созерцаются с тем, чтобы дойти до обуславливающих их предпосылок.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn22-057.html

Учение Будды - учение о причинах (хету-вада).

Такое прослеживание причин применяется не только при развитии мудрости, но и при развитии сосредоточения и нравственности. При этом становится видна относительность состояний сосредоточения, а нравственность превращается из набора правил в искусство жизни.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Это явно _не_ первоисточник, а лишь один из источников, со стороны Тхеравады.


Особых разночтений между различными версиями Винаи по этому вопросу нет.




> А откуда взяты слова о том, что он требовал добавления 7и правил винаи?


Это как раз из других версий Винаи:
http://www.sacred-texts.com/journals/mon/1stbudcn.htm

----------


## Ассаджи

> О распознавании Дхаммы по ее результатам:
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....053.than.html


Есть и подробный анализ досточтимого Тханиссаро:

Recognizing the Dhamma
A Study Guide
prepared by
Thanissaro Bhikkhu
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/s...cognizing.html

----------


## До

> Особых разночтений между различными версиями Винаи по этому вопросу нет.


Я бы не сказал что их нет, а наоборот, что различия очень влики.

По вашей ссылке приводятся две версии: 


> when the monk Pur&#226;.na was informed that the Elders had recited and fixed the Canon, whereto he was asked to bow, he politely replied: "Gentlemen, the Doctrine and Discipline have been beautifully chanted in chorus by the Elders; but, all the same, I shall maintain what I heard and received from the mouth of the Blessed One exactly as I heard it." Now Pur&#226;.na was the leader of a party of five hundred--a symbolical number, meaning a large body; and the same number is attached to the orthodox party. Therefore, from the moment of Buddha's death, there were at least two recensions of the Canon maintained by parties of equal strength. The documents here set before us by Suzuki plainly proclaim the existence of rival recensions, agreeing in fundamentals, but differing in arrangement and extent.


 Это история прмерно соотвествует тхеравадинскому канону, где _Пурана является после окончания пения дхамма-винаи и только он сел, ему предлагают заучить начинанный до его прихода канон, он говорит, что канон хорошо начинан_ (хотя он его не слышал), _но он отказывается_. Вывод - уже во времена первого собора мы имеем два одинаково (на что намекает число в общине Пураны и Махакассапы по 500 монахов) авторитетных канона. (Мысли в сторону: Ну и это Пурана смог прийти в Раджагиху, а сколько нет? Вспомним еще раз, что Будда посылал 60 бкихшу распространять Дхарму. Они могли ведь далеко зайти?)

В трех из одинадцати китайских переводах сказанно следующее: 


> Having heard that the Convocation was taking place in R&#226;jagriha, Sthavira Pur&#226;.na hastened thither, accompanied by his party, which consisted of five hundred Bhikshus. He went to Mah&#226;k&#226;&#231;yapa and asked if he also might be allowed to learn all that had happened. Mah&#226;k&#226;&#231;yapa thereupon again summoned the assembly, requested Up&#226;li to rehearse what he had recited, and had other things repeated as they had been done before. Pur&#226;.na expressed his satisfaction with the general proceedings of the Convocation, except as to the insertion of the following eight indulgences, which had been plainly approved by Buddha, and unmistakably kept in memory by himself.


 Услышав, что в Раджагрихе проходит собор Пурана спешит туда. Придя является к Махакашьяпе, после того как канон уже был начитан и принят, и просит его сможет ли он тоже выучить канон. Тогда Махакашьяпа опять созывает собрание, всё опять перечитывают для Пураны заново, Пурана выражает удовлетворение, кроме вот семи поблажек которые он сам слышал от Будды.

По-моему истории различаются принципиально.
В одной Пурана целый канон, который он не слышал, признаёт, но предпочитает хранить свою версию. И в итоге мы сразу имеем два канона.
В другой Пурана не знает никакой своей версии канона, а выучил его на повторном, специально для него проведённом, чтении. А не согласен он всёго-лишь с вычитанием семи там каких-то поблажек.
Причем мы знаем, что Пурана основал Махищасаку. Из за семи поблажек? Или из за своего канона?

----------


## Антон Николаев

> По-моему истории различаются принципиально.
> В одной Пурана целый канон, который он не слышал, признаёт, но предпочитает хранить свою версию. И в итоге мы сразу имеем два канона.
> В другой Пурана не знает никакой своей версии канона, а выучил его на повторном, специально для него проведённом, чтении. А не согласен он всёго-лишь с вычитанием семи там каких-то поблажек.


Согласно Типитаке, архаты и присоединившийся к ним Ананда намеренно изгнали всех монахов в другие монастыри, чтобы в относительном покое установить канон учения. После того, как они справились со своей задачей, оказалось, что группа монахов, возглавляемая Пураной, проходит мимо (видимо, сезон дождей уже кончился, пока архаты работали над каноном?) - так что этих монахов пригласили, как я понимаю, быть первыми слушателями канона. 

Согласно Типитаке, Пурана не предложил никаких поправок. 

Согласно Типитаке, он не создавал никакую новую школу.

----------


## До

> Сообщение от До
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Согласно Типитаке, Пурана не предложил никаких поправок. Согласно Типитаке, он не создавал никакую новую школу.


 Я не утверждал обратного, так зачем придумывать? 


> После того, как они справились со своей задачей, оказалось, что группа монахов, возглавляемая Пураной, проходит мимо (видимо, сезон дождей уже кончился, пока архаты работали над каноном?) - так что этих монахов пригласили, как я понимаю, быть первыми слушателями канона.


 Ничего этого в Типитаке не говорится. Зачем придумывать?

----------


## Alert

До1, зачем такие натяжки? Различие в 7 правилах это не новый канон. Суть в 4 истинах и обусловленном возникновении.

----------


## Топпер

*2 Игорь Берхин*

Перечитал ещё раз ваше сообщение и в заключение темы всё же хотелось бы смягчить акценты



> Наконец-то позиция последователей тхеравады на БФ (за исключением разве что Alert'а) сформулирована достаточно четко:
> 1. Ваджраяна не идет от Будды (ни от Сакьямуни, ни от какого-то другого)


Речь только о Будде Сакьямуни. О других Буддах речи не шло. И даже здесь оговаривается, что элементы, которые не противоречат Палийскому Канону могут быть получены от Готамы Будды.



> 2. Методы ваджраяны противоречат подлинному учению Будды.
> 3. Ваджраяна как совокупность методов не ведет к осуществлению буддийских целей.


Не ведёт к осуществлению целей, как их понимает Тхервада. т.е. не ведёт к Ниббане в тхеравадинском понимании.
К целям, декларированным Махаяной, видимо, ведёт.



> Вывод: ваджраяна не буддизм.


Нет. Вывод: в Ваджраяне присутствуют не буддийские элементы. 
Никто, например, не покушался на мадхъямаку. Речь шла только о тантрических методах ( и то, не о всех).

----------


## Топпер

Тред закрыл.

----------

